# WI/MN/IA GTG March 13th 2010



## grandpatractor (Jan 10, 2010)

OK, It looks like this will be the day that is approved by my wife. 
Who is interested in coming to have some fun?
Probably can cut one load for charity. 
Also thinking about doing a comparison on fuel.
And a whole lot of racing and saw demos.
A little more comparison with that "goofy" chain that I have. 
I think Ryan will bring some more smoked Pork Butt! Yum!


----------



## nikocker (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sure Hope so!*

I'm putting it on my calendar right now!!

Al


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I know of myself and someone else that might show up. It is practically in our backyard.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 10, 2010)

Im in and Id decond thought that goofy chain


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey JD how many to you think we need to bring!!!(Pork butts) Also If I get the tools should have some very interesting things coming to show!! Maybe the new dollymar will come with!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## triptester (Jan 10, 2010)

One week earlier then I hoped for but this time I won't get lost and maybe get there before noon. I'm always half way up there the 3rd weekend of March.


----------



## ericjeeper (Jan 10, 2010)

Hum... What do they do at these GTGs? bring the wives?swap?
































I meant swap chainsaws and parts.You guys have sick and twisted minds. I like that in you.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 10, 2010)

*Sounds good!*

I'm interested! The two guys that I had with me, BJ and Kip, might come too.

JD...What do you think about name tags with the persons forum name along with their name? I sure was confused at times trying to remember that stuff!

Dan


----------



## nikocker (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a great idea Dan.

Al


----------



## wendell (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 10, 2010)

I will have to check the calendar tomorrow, seems like maybe that is the weekend I will be having a mini GTG with Belgian...over there.



Mark


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 10, 2010)

Count me in too!!! Not sure if I'll still have my suntan tho Time to start pimping the DOLMAR goodyman!


----------



## jtimm (Jan 10, 2010)

This one isn't during deer hunting, so maybe I have a chance to make it!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, name tags would be a good thing.
Ryan, we'll have to see how many commit to showing up. My mouth is watering as I think about how good those pork butts are.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 10, 2010)

yeah might be able to get some other stuff ready!! Trying to get my brother in law and mark to come but not making and promises!! I thought about making it a trip and leave early like to see some things in dubuque also might leave early thursday and stay in iowa for another day!!wifvey will probably come !


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 10, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> yeah might be able to get some other stuff ready!! Trying to get my brother in law and mark to come but not making and promises!! I thought about making it a trip and leave early like to see some things in dubuque also might leave early thursday and stay in iowa for another day!!wifvey will probably come !



I'm sure you guys are welcome here or at Jon's if you need a place to crash.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 10, 2010)

I should be able to make it. I'll see if I can get my friend and cousin to come this time.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 10, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I should be able to make it. I'll see if I can get my friend and cousin to come this time.



And some pine tar! Just kidding lol.

Bring em along, the more the merrier.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Jd it is well appreciated!!!! Let me know if there is anything that i can do or bring to make this thing better!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 11, 2010)

Should a person bring some vintage saws?


----------



## kevin j (Jan 11, 2010)

On my calendar. had a great time last fall. kcj


----------



## JeepNJesse (Jan 11, 2010)

*Me too*

I'm in! I've been waiting for this to show up so I could get it on my calendar! I had a great time last year and might convince a few more people to come along as well but I'll have them post their own note to get counted.

Thanks a lot for hosting again!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 11, 2010)

*All day cut!!!*



Thorcw said:


> Should a person bring some vintage saws?



No....ESP ones that aren't running!

We could have a vintage saw time cut! The saw that gets done before the GTG is over wins! LOL What did the snail say when he sat on the back of a turtle? Answer on the bottom....scroll down

Bring what ever you want! Vintage, unusal......

We could have a clinics.....on.....say carb cleaning, chain sharpening (round, square)

Did you guys notice that JD put the notice of the GTG in his SIG? I thought that was a good idea so I did it too! 

Dan
























WWWEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a ride!!


----------



## McManus (Jan 11, 2010)

I am in!!!

Had a great time last year. Should be able to get a little more involved this year.

Thanks for hosting Grandpatractor

Erin


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2010)

Please have your attorney fax my lawyer the pre-GTG warnings, disclaimers, and hold-harmless agreements in a prudent fashion so as to ascertain the liability involved in attending such an event.

(Otherwise, I will come if I can. Always been educational and entertaining. Thank you for hosting these.)

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Jan 11, 2010)

Is the GTG in Grantsburg? Just trying to figure out where I can stay on Friday night.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 11, 2010)

One could stay in Turtle Lake, there's the casino and some motel/hotel in town. Roughly less than an hour to the GTG. I don't gamble but about twenty bucks a year, but there's good and cheap food at the casino, lots of people to watch. 

I'm half way in the middle from Barron to Turtle Lake on US HWY 8 if someone wanted to kill a little time, run the chain grinder, test cut some logs, etc. the afternoon/evening before the GTG

I've got some chainsaw bars from my saws and friends saws if anyone is interested, all Husky/Johnny mount 3/8 .058 bars, 18" 20" and 24", and some new and used chains to go allong with them. We're just trying to get all of our saws on the same 3/8 .050 chain so we only need to keep one chain on hand.

Looking foreward to the GTG or just getting out to cut again in preperation for the GTG. Just ordered some parts today so maybe I can get some junk running well enough to make a few chips.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2010)

Philbert said:


> Please have your attorney fax my lawyer the pre-GTG warnings, disclaimers, and hold-harmless agreements in a prudent fashion so as to ascertain the liability involved in attending such an event.
> 
> (Otherwise, I will come if I can. Always been educational and entertaining. Thank you for hosting these.)
> 
> Philbert



We can just handcuff you to the trailer so you don't hurt yourself.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 11, 2010)

wendell said:


> Is the GTG in Grantsburg? Just trying to figure out where I can stay on Friday night.



Yes- 6 miles south of Grantsburg or 23 miles north of St. Croix Falls, WI


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We can just handcuff you to the trailer so you don't hurt yourself.



The trailer is where all of the big, sharp saws are!

Philbert


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 12, 2010)

Philbert said:


> The trailer is where all of the big, sharp saws are!
> 
> Philbert



We can get a "special" trailer for you.


----------



## johnzski (Jan 12, 2010)

think I can make it this time -- should fit in the schedule


----------



## woodyman (Jan 12, 2010)

What is a GTG?Is that where yah who's like me from across the river come over and show you how to run a chainsaw?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 12, 2010)

woodyman said:


> What is a GTG?Is that where yah who's like me from across the river come over and show you how to run a chainsaw?



At least this time you will have a REAL saw


----------



## heimannm (Jan 12, 2010)

I just remembered to look at my schedule, seems I will be in Germany on 18 March so I will make every effort to be in Grantsburg, WI on 13 March. Should be some other krauts there to help prep me for the coming week...

Now, just how many big yellow saws can I pack in the back end of my little Ford Ranger, and leave room for the work bench? JD, you will have a torch available again in case I need to make more starter repairs?

Warning to Belgian, better lock up your saws the weekend of 20/21 march or a few more might find their way to Dike.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jan 12, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Should a person bring some vintage saws?




Are there any other kind worth taking out?

Mark


----------



## wendell (Jan 12, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Should be some other krauts there to help prep me for the coming week...



Sehr gut!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 12, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Are there any other kind worth taking out?
> 
> Mark



............:yourock::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 12, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I just remembered to look at my schedule, seems I will be in Germany on 18 March so I will make every effort to be in Grantsburg, WI on 13 March. Should be some other krauts there to help prep me for the coming week...
> 
> Now, just how many big yellow saws can I pack in the back end of my little Ford Ranger, and leave room for the work bench? JD, you will have a torch available again in case I need to make more starter repairs?
> 
> ...



Mark, you can leave the bench home and bring more saws, I'll bring ya up a bench if JD doesn't have an extra for ya - love watching those old things, and you trying to get them to perform when they don't want to.

I NEED to get down to the neighbors and get that 5-49 two man out and see if it can be made to run. Maybe this weekend I can get down there.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 12, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> At least this time you will have a REAL saw


 You mean this one,Thats blowing 200PSI cold after 6 tanks.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 13, 2010)

Im in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 13, 2010)

It's on the calendar.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 13, 2010)

Woodchuck I will be cookin!!!!!!!!!! bring your appetite !!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know where you guys get the impression I eat much.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 13, 2010)

Ok sorry i guess i need to rephrase that !! im bringing smoked pork again hope your hungry:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 13, 2010)

That was some good butt last year, might have to bring some vinegar based sauce fer dippin. Mouths watering already, the appetite will be along too.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 13, 2010)

*The list so far!*

I think this is the list so far. 
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

*Planning on attending*

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever
wdchuck
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec

*Maybe Attending*

jtimm


----------



## wendell (Jan 13, 2010)

Could you alphabetize the list? I found it kinda confusing. :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 13, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I think this is the list so far.
> If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.
> 
> *Planning on attending*
> ...



So where is 04ultra? he get sent to banned camp when I was away?


----------



## davec (Jan 13, 2010)

You can add me in too.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 13, 2010)

davec said:


> You can add me in too.



Cool!

Looks like we are going to have a good sized group!:wave::wave:


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 13, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> So where is 04ultra? he get sent to banned camp when I was away?




We'll be moving beginning of March till mid April...........Cant wait till its all done ..........



Might be looking into a GTG down here in late summer .........Its going too be another busy year......



.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 14, 2010)

davec said:


> You can add me in too.



davec and I will be carpooling. Davec has one of them new purty MS362s.


----------



## JeepNJesse (Jan 14, 2010)

*362*



Curlycherry1 said:


> davec and I will be carpooling. Davec has one of them new purty MS362s.



Cool! I was hoping someone would bring one of these for us to check out.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 14, 2010)

JeepNJesse said:


> Cool! I was hoping someone would bring one of these for us to check out.



I said he has one, I am not 100% sure he will bring it. I will rough him up and see if I can convince him. I will bring my MS660 and my old 051AV for giggles.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I said he has one, I am not 100% sure he will bring it. I will rough him up and see if I can convince him. I will bring my MS660 and my old 051AV for giggles.




Your 051 against my 075, bet yours wins.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 14, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Your 051 against my 075, bet yours wins.



You talking about cutting ability or age? Mine is about 30 years old now (~1980). It's my backup saw for the times when I crush my MS660.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 14, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Your 051 against my 075, bet yours wins.



Mike why dont you just run your 3120 or 084..









.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 14, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> You talking about cutting ability or age? Mine is about 30 years old now (~1980). It's my backup saw for the times when I crush my MS660.



Cutting ability. 




04ultra said:


> Mike why dont you just run your 3120 or 084..
> 
> .



I don't have either one of those saws.


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 14, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> I don't have either one of those saws.





*Stopby .....I'll be moving so I wont be using them.... *


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 14, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 14, 2010)

Count me in. As long as it aint snowin


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> *Stopby .....I'll be moving so I wont be using them.... *



Load that truck up with saws!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 14, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I think this is the list so far.
> If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.
> 
> *Planning on attending*
> ...



updated 1-14


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 14, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Your 051 against my 075, bet yours wins.



I think wdchucks wild thing could beat his 075.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> We'll be moving beginning of March till mid April...........Cant wait till its all done ..........
> 
> 
> 
> Might be looking into a GTG down here in late summer .........Its going too be another busy year.....



Holy Crap Ultra, what are you using to move? Saddlebags on the bike? Trunk on a Pontiac Fiero? Your pants pockets?

Maybe we could send Heavy Fuel over with the big truck to speed up the process :help:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> We'll be moving beginning of March till mid April...........Cant wait till its all done ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it is still a little warm when you have it, Jon and I can ride the cycles on over.
I'll throw the saws in the trailer!


----------



## woodyman (Jan 15, 2010)

Almost didn't post,found this on page 4 halfway down.Just wanted to say that it sounds like there will be alot of 7900's at grampatractor's GTG and I can't wait to check them all out.There will be one 7900 I will check out tomorrow and that is thorcw's.We are going to have a little mini GTG,test out the saws and he will be helping me take down some big red oaks that I will try to get a vid of.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 15, 2010)

*add me too!!!!*

I think I sent a PM to grandpatractor but...in case I didn't.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If I did not get scammed on Fleabay I will have a MS441 to bring to the festivities along with my other saws. It should be here in a week or so. Brandy-new!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 15, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I think wdchucks wild thing could beat his 075.



sad, but true. 

Should see what the WT does on AV mix.....


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 15, 2010)

*The list so far!*

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever
wdchuck
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
ultra04's saws


Maybe Attending

jtimm
loosenuts
ultra04


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Holy Crap Ultra, what are you using to move? Saddlebags on the bike? Trunk on a Pontiac Fiero? Your pants pockets?
> 
> Maybe we could send Heavy Fuel over with the big truck to speed up the process :help:





Were moving the GF's stuff here from Wausau...... March 1 moving it all to the farm including my stuff......Also have to load two semi's full of stuff from the farm heading to Brainerd MN ...........Its going to be a busy spring ....


Anybody looking for Nascar diecast??? She has 4000+...............Lookin like we have way to much stuff....LOL



I'll bet Jon, JD and Wdchuck will help move all the saws .......LOL
.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 15, 2010)

Start planning this out, Ultra. Grantsburg is ON THE WAY to Brainerd. Hwy 70 outta Grantsburg to I 35, north to Hinckley for a night's stay at the casino, then up to Moose Lake and hang a left. Good 2 lane at least as far as Aitkin, can't say for sure past there, but go to a cabin up there a few times a year.

Get some work done, and some playtime too!

BTW you aughta see the directions I give to the blue platers that stop and ask how to get to the landing on the lake, 1 mile drive turns into a tour of the township, but if they follow directions, they'll get there eventually


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 16, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Almost didn't post,found this on page 4 halfway down.Just wanted to say that it sounds like there will be alot of 7900's at grampatractor's GTG and I can't wait to check them all out.There will be one 7900 I will check out tomorrow and that is thorcw's.We are going to have a little mini GTG,test out the saws and he will be helping me take down some big red oaks that I will try to get a vid of.



We need results of the Great MN 50cc Challenge


----------



## woodyman (Jan 16, 2010)

Thor stopped by my place today to help me cut some red oak.I made a vid of Thor taking down a big oak with his new to him 7900 Dolmar with 28" bar 7 pin sprocket and full chisel chain .050,will post if anyone wants to see it.We cut alot of cookies and did alot of racing,mainly between his 7900 and my ported 371XP getting them set just right for the GTG.It seems my ported 371 with 28" 8 pin sprocket and full skip chisel chain .050 just smokes a 7900 Dolmar(thanks Brad)And it seems that Thor's 7900 is faster with a 7 pin sprocket than with an 8 pin:monkey:Anyway we had a great time playing and working and talking chain saws and stuff and the weather was perfect(for this time of year).Thanks for stoping over Thor and will see you and your saws again March 13.Heres a couple pics,I guess Thor called the pics with the saws we used in the log the money shot.The other ones are right after we got the top done that landed on my brush pile(perfect drop Thor)


----------



## woodyman (Jan 16, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> We need results of the Great MN 50cc Challenge


 The 5100 ran great with 16" bar and 3/8x.050 30RC chain on it.A little jumpie on a couple limbs but overall very good.I set it to 14,200-14,300 WOT RPM's and took out the spark screen.I let Thor use it for awhile and he liked it alot.It didn't come close to the speed my ported 346 has when it comes to the small stuff.It did seem to have alot of power and torque in the bigger wood.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 16, 2010)

we just put togather a saturday night special Stihl 066 from some substandard parts and a few hours with the dremel, lathe and mill. Funky port timeing but it'll walk all over my 066 mag and 660. Wth a little luck it'll hang togather long enough to make it to the GTG. I'm hopeing to get a few hours to cut the top of the cyl off and make a billet cylinder head to get the comp. up a bit. and of course a pipe, a really loud pipe.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 16, 2010)

wi50 said:


> we just put togather a saturday night special Stihl 066 from some substandard parts and a few hours with the dremel, lathe and mill. Funky port timeing but it'll walk all over my 066 mag and 660. Wth a little luck it'll hang togather long enough to make it to the GTG. I'm hopeing to get a few hours and make a billet cylinder head to get the comp. up a bit. and of course a pipe, a really loud pipe.



Cool!!


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

woodyman said:


> The 5100 ran great with 16" bar and 3/8x.050 30RC chain on it.A little jumpie on a couple limbs but overall very good.I set it to 14,200-14,300 WOT RPM's and took out the spark screen.I let Thor use it for awhile and he liked it alot.It didn't come close to the speed my ported 346 has when it comes to the small stuff.It did seem to have alot of power and torque in the bigger wood.



It was definatly fun Craig. Anytime you need help cutting let me know im only 45 miles away!!! Please post the video BTW. At least we got most of the brush in the top already in the pile LOL. 

P.S. A warning to the 7900 owners his 371 is a formitable contender and you will have to have you saw in prime condition for racing to EVEN try and beat it.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

On a side note we stacked the saws in smallest to largest but its wierd that it turned out Husky, Dolmar, Husky, Wannabee Dolmar, Husky, Dolmar


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 16, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> It was definatly fun Craig. Anytime you need help cutting let me know im only 45 miles away!!! Please post the video BTW. At least we got most of the brush in the top already in the pile LOL.
> 
> P.S. A warning to the 7900 owners his 371 is a formitable contender and you will have to have you saw in prime condition for racing to EVEN try and beat it.



Hmmmmmmmm......................So that 371 needed to be ported to be a contender.......opcorn:opcorn:


Be nice to see it run against Gink's 7900...........



.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmm......................So that 371 needed to be ported to be a contender.......opcorn:opcorn:
> 
> 
> Be nice to see it run against Gink's 7900...........
> ...



Well it smoked a stock 7900


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 16, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Well it smoked a stock 7900



Was that with your dull chain?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Was that with your dull chain?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Sorry JD new chain even a link to short to boot


----------



## woodyman (Jan 16, 2010)

You have to do something to a 371 so it can compete with a 10cc bigger saw with another horse more in power Can't get the vid I shot of Thor and his 7900 taking down that big oak to upload so I will try in the morning.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

woodyman said:


> You have to do something to a 371 so it can compete with a 10cc bigger saw with another horse more in power Can't get the vid I shot of Thor and his 7900 taking down that big oak to upload so I will try in the morning.



Can you email it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 16, 2010)

100!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 17, 2010)

*update*

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending *27*

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever
wdchuck
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some
rbmopar
shwinecat


Maybe Attending *4
*
jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20


----------



## rbmopar (Jan 17, 2010)

You can add myself and my brother shwinecat to the planning to attend list. Looking forward to coming, as we couldn't make it to the one last fall.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 17, 2010)

rbmopar said:


> You can add myself and my brother shwinecat to the planning to attend list. Looking forward to coming, as we couldn't make it to the one last fall.



shweet!!
It will be good to have you again!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 17, 2010)

Talked on the phone with somebody planning on making the GTG. Sounds like a good chance at some more heavily modded saws coming. 
I am thinking that I will have to make a log cradle like we were using in the IA GTG. Works better for head to head racing.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 17, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Talked on the phone with somebody planning on making the GTG. Sounds like a good chance at some more heavily modded saws coming.
> I am thinking that I will have to make a log cradle like we were using in the IA GTG. Works better for head to head racing.



That is a HINT + BAIT For you Grant!!


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 18, 2010)

so who's bringing what???????????? just curious


----------



## razafy (Jan 18, 2010)

*Gtg*

My dad and I will be attending the March 13th event. Thanks.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

I am bringing me,my saws,brats with buns,snacks,pop or soda (depending on which part of the country you are from) and a different altitude toward the Dolmar line of saws.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 18, 2010)

*I'm bringing Orange saws!*

Pretty much the same saws as last year:

*All Husky obviously-*

Stock *NE346XP* e-tech with non-etech muffler & 16" bar

Stock *372XP* with 20" bar

Stock *435* interested how it stacks up against the Stihl 211 (anyone bringing a stock one?)

Rebuilt *261* to 262 spec with 20" bar - got the right clutch from Spike60 should be better this year.

That's it! - - - Al


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Pretty much the same saws as last year:
> 
> *All Husky obviously-*
> 
> ...


 CoolI can't wait to see the difference between your 372XP,NE346XP (stock) and my ported 371XP,NE346XP.I will be redoig my muffler on the 371XP,going to weld up the stock port and take off the 288 deflector Brad put on for the second port and weld one big straight pipe on where the scond port was:jawdrop:should at least be real loud.


----------



## valekbrothers (Jan 18, 2010)

*What the........?*

Looks like i am going to have to quit chasing them coyotes and play on the puter more......

Page 7 and this is the first I saw the news.

You can plan on 1/3 showing up, I will have to check with Glenn to see if he can make it.

Looks like this should be a good turn out again, thanks J.D. and Johnny for putting up with all of us again.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 18, 2010)

*Well Pay attention!!!*



valekbrothers said:


> Looks like i am going to have to quit chasing them coyotes and play on the puter more......
> 
> Page 7 and this is the first I saw the news.
> 
> ...



Good you saw this - - - make sure you bring some more Orange reinforcements . . . me thinks we're headed into the DOLLY camp again!!

Al


----------



## nikocker (Jan 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> CoolI can't wait to see the difference between your 372XP,NE346XP (stock) and my ported 371XP,NE346XP.I will be redoig my muffler on the 371XP,going to weld up the stock port and take off the 288 deflector Brad put on for the second port and weld one big straight pipe on where the scond port was:jawdrop:should at least be real loud.



Should be fun Woodyman!!

Al


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

*update*

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 29

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever
wdchuck
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy

Maybe Attending 4

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

razafy said:


> My dad and I will be attending the March 13th event. Thanks.



Hey, welcome to the site. 
Glad you and your dad can make it.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/IrBCj9ZrmxQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/IrBCj9ZrmxQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Just trying to get this video thing straightened out,I think I have it.I took this yesterday,I was going to make a whole vid but the starter rope broke so not much of a video.You can see when the video starts the starter handle is on the saw and then its not when I put it back down(it happens).This looks like it is working so I should have a video of Thor felling a large red oak Sat.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I am bringing me,my saws,brats with buns,snacks,pop or soda (depending on which part of the country you are from) and a different altitude toward the Dolmar line of saws.



DIFFERENT ALTITUDE? Does that mean your high on DOLMARS?


----------



## Eddie39 (Jan 18, 2010)

Fellas you dont know how lucky you are having meets and events like this to go to i only wish i could be there infact i only wish there was events like this 
over here where i live it would be great well i think so but her indoors would tell you a different story  hope its a good one .


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 18, 2010)

plane tickets are cheap eddie it just a 8.5 hour drive for me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 18, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> shweet!!
> It will be good to have you again!



Nice Avatar GPT, at first when I saw the sparks I thought it was WGP running a 5100 into the gravel again. And no, that back tire doesn't make your butt look big.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> DIFFERENT ALTITUDE? Does that mean your high on DOLMARS?


 It could be my altitude after running my 371 up against Thor's 7900:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> It could be my altitude after running my 371 up against Thor's 7900:hmm3grin2orange:



If you need any tips on fixing recoils, I hear that wdchuck is pretty good at them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 18, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> so who's bringing what???????????? just curious



I keep buyin coors light for the GTG- But they keep dissappearing!:monkey:


----------



## wendell (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm bringing my saws, a bottle of scotch and my winning personality.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnzRrlZTqWA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnzRrlZTqWA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Got this one of the 5100(might need to get the chain sharper) I took it yesterday,it uploaded but I can't get the one of Thor to upload


----------



## wendell (Jan 18, 2010)

might need to get the chain sharpened? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnzRrlZTqWA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SnzRrlZTqWA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Got this one of the 5100(might need to get the chain sharper) I took it yesterday,it uploaded but I can't get the one of Thor to upload



I can sharpen that for ya while wdchuck fixes the recoil on the 371.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 18, 2010)

*I'll be bringing my MS390.*

Maybe I can get some fuel safe gasket maker from someone?......so I can put it back together after I port it.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> If you need any tips on fixing recoils, I hear that wdchuck is pretty good at them.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


 Yeah but mine is not a Stihl 028It has a new rope on it now and it is a little longer than before the mishap.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 18, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> Maybe I can get some fuel safe gasket maker from someone?......so I can put it back together after I port it.


 I would like to see that cylinder after you port it.What kind of tool do you use to get up in there to chamfer the inside edges of the ports.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 18, 2010)

*Will probably have to make one....Fine sand paper on a*

long rod. I don't care if it takes a little time. If it looks too hard to chamfer then it will stay the way it is.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 18, 2010)

Planning on bringing a couple Dolmars (say happy birthday to my 7300 then, it will be exactly a year old that day), a Stihl (maybe 2 if my mechanicing skills are worth a dang), the little Echo top handle, and an old Olympik or two. Maybe, just maybe there will be a big old Mac as well. 

If I keep up the OT at this rate, WGP may be able to talk me into another Dolly before then too, not sure if I want a 3410 or a 420 next.

Food??? Perhaps I'll try to talk lil sis into whipping up a batch of her beer bread. I eat WAY more than my share of the stuff everytime we have a family function.

Spose I can throw the Ludell Fiskars Super Splitter knockoff in as well. The firewood trolls seemed to get some use out of it last spring, probably more than I've used it LOL.

Anything else?


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like I should make it. I've got a buddy looking for a road trip so it might be two of us.:yoyo:


----------



## wi50 (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought Dolmar was German for pi:censored:ed off, least that what I was taught. 

I'll be bringing an almost new MS660 with a dual port muffler, an old 066 mag and most likely a cobbled togather saturday night special. With a little luck, fur coat for the Dolmar pimp of Dresser (aka soggy saltpeter). There will probably be so many 5100's there that I can leave mine at home.

I've got a Dolmar 3410 top handle and I bought my dad a MS192 for his birthday, (because I wanted to try one) maybe we can round up a few top handled saws and see which one will cut your knee open the fastest.

I'll go to the Almena Meat Company and round up some verry good brats that they make and I'll stockpile a supply of groceries to bring.


In a day or two, I'll have a small box of goodies to send with your brother for you J.D., a little something you two can experment with.

I had an evergrowing supply of saws around here and finally got some time to run them work on a few little things and get them sold. Tired of messing with things and I've alwayse wanted heated handles so I think I'll go drink some more of the orange and black kool-aid if I can get to Boyds tomorrow.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 18, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I'll be bringing an almost new MS660 with a dual port muffler



I'd be curious to see how it compares to my almost new MS660 (~1 month) that is straight stock.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

It looks like we will be getting a good variety of saws this time. 
We will have to have someone take a count of how many saws we can get here!
This is from last spring.
There was a wagon beside the trailer too, that was full of saws


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I thought Dolmar was German for pi:censored:ed off, least that what I was taught.
> With a little luck, fur coat for the Dolmar pimp of Dresser (aka soggy saltpeter).



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 18, 2010)

*update*

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 30

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever
wdchuck
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331

Maybe Attending 4

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20
__________________


----------



## wi50 (Jan 18, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> I'd be curious to see how it compares to my almost new MS660 (~1 month) that is straight stock.




You'll just have to cut with both saws and see for yourself, I never even ran mine without the DP cover. Changed it and pulled the limeter caps in the living room one verry cold night before I ever gassed the saw.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 18, 2010)

wi50 said:


> maybe we can round up a few top handled saws and see which one will cut your knee open the fastest.



I'll see if I can get the Almighty Powermac to run properly.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 18, 2010)

maybe it'll be a contest of who can get their saw running....before takeing a potty brake.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 18, 2010)

Likely, a P51xx will be coming home with me, not for me. 

Recoil session? There's a bulk roll of cord in the garage, I'll bring it along. 


Top handle saw class? Sounds goot.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 19, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I keep buyin coors light for the GTG- But they keep dissappearing!:monkey:



better get your drinking hat on i have been practicing down my way! also was wondering what kind of souped up saws!!!!!! Hopefully get the saturday night special done (026)


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Nice Avatar GPT, at first when I saw the sparks I thought it was WGP running a 5100 into the gravel again. And no, that back tire doesn't make your butt look big.



funny-but not HA HA funny


----------



## heimannm (Jan 19, 2010)

wi50 said:


> maybe it'll be a contest of who can get their saw running....before takeing a potty brake.



In that case, I must make a stop or two before arriving...

Mark


----------



## kevin j (Jan 19, 2010)

assuming still snow in MN by then, safe assumption, I will crank up a couple gallons of ice cream to go with the smoked pork feast. 

k


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2010)

*cutting for charity?*

Any plans yet GPT? You said at the last GTG that the Interfaith Caregivers always cut a bunch in the spring. Many hands would make light work if we could hook up with their log pile!


----------



## wendell (Jan 19, 2010)

And with this many guys coming, we are going to need a LOT of wood!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 19, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Any plans yet GPT? You said at the last GTG that the Interfaith Caregivers always cut a bunch in the spring. Many hands would make light work if we could hook up with their log pile!



I'll have to get a hold of them. He usually has us go up to Danbury and cut at his place and that is a ways to go for this many people. 
We can fill up my dump truck and bring that when Jon and I go up to help. 
I will have to see they want.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I think this is the list so far.
> If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.
> 
> Planning on attending 30
> ...



Looks like a healthy list!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2010)

Soggy saltpeter to wi50-how's the black&orange kool-aid tasting!!!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 19, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like a healthy list!



Come on over Troll-Sure there is room for another!


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 19, 2010)

Im going to need a bigger cookie for people to sign. That might mean ill have to buy a bigger bar and possibly another saw. Hmm this is tough


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 19, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Looks like a healthy list!





WetGunPowder said:


> Come on over Troll-Sure there is room for another!



I'll pick ya up at the Minneapolis Airport!:agree2:


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 19, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll pick ya up at the Minneapolis Airport!:agree2:



Im closer Ill pick him up


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Pretty much the same saws as last year:
> 
> *All Husky obviously-*
> 
> ...



That is a very good selection, but make sure your chains are really good!


----------



## wi50 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm glad I cleaned out several saws around here. We'll run the 7900h in a couple days, friends are comeing over to cut wood and we can usually cut up 12 to 14 face cord on two loads if we work hard for the day. I'm looking foreward to running a the saw for once. I alwayse get stuck in the skid steer, it's a lot safer if I'm in the Bobcat, heat, radio what could be better? 

The Pawn shop special 5100 cleaned up and looks better than the brand new one I bought a year agoe, probably had an easier life. I pulled the muffler to check piston and it's just as good as any used saw could be. Flushed it out and put good gas in, sharpened the chain and made some test cuts and tuned it it. Just as strong as the other one.

On the way to Boyds I stopped by the pawn shop across from Waynes, scored a PS 5100s for $200 and a bit for the governer which is likely buying the owner lunch tomorrow.

a two Dolmar day


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 19, 2010)

wi50 said:


> On the way to Boyds I stopped by the pawn shop across from Waynes, scored a PS 5100s for $200 and a bit for the governer which is likely buying the owner lunch tomorrow.
> 
> a two Dolmar day



Dang, I keep telling myself I need to check there more often. One of my much-neglected projects came from there. Guess I'll have to check Anoka and Forest Lake on the way home from work to make up for it.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 19, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I'll pick ya up at the Minneapolis Airport!:agree2:



I had a really nice phone-call from Spikes GTG late last year - I guess that is the closest I will ever get to a US GTG. :censored:


----------



## wi50 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'll have to go see relatives in Norway, yes, I'm blue eyed, blond around the outside and too tall for my hair on the inside, all by 30.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 19, 2010)

*I might be able to bring a big enough cookie*

I will go measure it.....*runs outside with tape measure*.....


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 19, 2010)

**gets back in with shoes full of snow**

OK, I have one that is 36"x25" and another one that is 34"x25". They are from that big maple in town that I took down this fall. Big enough?


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 19, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> OK, I have one that is 36"x25" and another one that is 34"x25". They are from that big maple in town that I took down this fall. Big enough?



Might have to cut me a cookie for the gtg so people can sign it


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 19, 2010)

*Sorry, did not realize it was something you were doing for yourself....*

LOL:monkey:


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Isaac,
I'm thinking if we get those big basswoods dropped before the GTG, we could bring a piece up here for the long bars! 
They would make some big cookies!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 19, 2010)

I see you lurking down there Max! You haven't committed to bringing that new saw up here yet!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 20, 2010)

*He did say he wanted it down before spring.....*

I will tell him you can help and see what he says. I'll just tell him it is for a good cause. I am going to try and make it over this week and get some pics. I am just itching to take that basswood down. I love feeling that BOOM when a big trunk hits the ground......better than any subwoofer!!!!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 20, 2010)

*Does anyone have a bar long enough to reach through in a single pass?*

That would be a wonderful sight.....


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 20, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> That would be a wonderful sight.....



Heavy Fuel has one I think, I am sure he would come down with me.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 20, 2010)

*Are we going to have timed cuts as well as racing events?*

Seems to me the straight timed cuts would be a better measure of pure saw performance and the multiple cookie-cut of racing AKA "Timbersport" style is a better measure of sawyer and saw combo. 
Just a thought . . . . .

Al 

P.S. Maybe we could start a thread for the menu at the GTG so we could post as to what were bringing/need?


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 20, 2010)

I was thinking about bringing quiche for saturday breakfast.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 20, 2010)

Does anyone have a bar long enough to reach through in a single pass? 

I got a 32" bar for my 660. Need bigger than that?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 20, 2010)

*yeah.....longer than that.....*

Some of the trees my dad has are HUGE. I think the basswood JD is talking about is about 4x7 DBH.....I think....might be bigger.....I want to see someone cut it in one pass the LONG way!


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 20, 2010)

42" is the longest in my stable.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 20, 2010)

*maybe Brad has one?*

just curious. I might have to get a ported 880 someday.....with a 96" bar.:monkey:


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 20, 2010)

Im bringing smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 30

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever ---------smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns. 
wdchuck --------- quiche
nikocker
Curlycherry1
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder--------Black & Orange Kool-aid
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331

Maybe Attending 4

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 20, 2010)

It looks like your going to have a nice turn out.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 20, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> It looks like your going to have a nice turn out.



:agree2:Yup it looks like we're going to have a nice crowd. We should have a real nice group of saws to check out.
Looks like I will have to get a couple of stands made so we can do some head to head racing too.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 20, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Seems to me the straight timed cuts would be a better measure of pure saw performance and the multiple cookie-cut of racing AKA "Timbersport" style is a better measure of sawyer and saw combo.
> Just a thought . . . . .
> 
> Al
> ...



We can set it up to do both timed cuts and head to head racing.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 20, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> We can set it up to do both timed cuts and head to head racing.



Cool!

Al


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 20, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Could be Attending 4
> 
> jtimm
> loosenuts
> ...



I wonder if Ultra will let anyone take pictures of him this time.....


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 20, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Heavy Fuel has one I think, I am sure he would come down with me.



I think that bar Al B. has is either 60 or 72 inch. It fits my 084.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 21, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> Some of the trees my dad has are HUGE. I think the basswood JD is talking about is about 4x7 DBH.....I think....might be bigger.....I want to see someone cut it in one pass the LONG way!



gimme a time and place, and I'll try to be there for moral support if nothing else. Love to see a big one hit the deck! 24" is the best I got here, it's all I've needed so far.

I do remember a big elm that gave in to DED in the late 70's when I was a young whippersnapper, that the two man hand saw took down, wish I had pics of that!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 21, 2010)

*I saw my brother tonight and he lives with Dad...*

I told him tell dad to call me tomorrow, since dad is not always home and it is sometimes hard to get him on the phone. I also told him that I have help with bigger saws than we have and we could have the tree down and cut up in a couple of hours(we just need a chunk for the GTG). Just need a day and time. I will let you know what he says. BTW...how are we going to get it there?????:monkey:

when I said LONG way I meant the WIDE (7 ft) way.....just to be clear


----------



## wi50 (Jan 21, 2010)

we've got an old oak tree in back of the home farm in the middle of a field that I'm guessing is 6 ft or so in diameter, and quite possiably more, I'll run back on the snomobile and throw a tape measure around it for kicks later on today. It's probably been dying for longer than any of us have been alive. I sure wish I knew how old it is, but it's mostly dead, just a few living leaves in spotty patches on it now in the summertime. One of these days it'g going to get cut down.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 22, 2010)

*Talked to the Dolmar Goodyman today!*

Should be plenty of goodies for the GTG-AND black and orange Kool-aid for those who wish to drink from the fountain on MT DOLMAR


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 22, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Should be plenty of goodies for the GTG-AND black and orange Kool-aid for those who wish to drink from the fountain on MT DOLMAR



Calendars??? Calendars??? :drool: Gawsh I hope so!


----------



## wendell (Jan 22, 2010)

Man, I love free stuff. Especially free Dolmar stuff!! Maybe we should do it this weekend. I think the weather is supposed to be pretty good and that way, I won't have to wait until March!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 22, 2010)

wendell said:


> Man, I love free stuff. Especially free Dolmar stuff!! Maybe we should do it this weekend. I think the weather is supposed to be pretty good and that way, I won't have to wait until March!!



I'll wait, gonna be rain, snow, sleet, snit, and whatever else not up in this corner of the state this weekend. Is it gonna miss Madtown or ya just being sarcastic?


----------



## wendell (Jan 22, 2010)

I hadn't looked at the forecast but it does look it has gotten worse but we are just supposed to get rain down here. OK, so this weekend was a bad idea.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Jan 22, 2010)

ill be there pretty new to saws. so i will bring my new used 6401 and maybe the 346xp. might need somehelp to tune my saws. i want to learn this should be the place to do it. have a cabin in siren and baught my 372xp from the saw place by the cheese/milk place on 70. should be fun will need adress and time and i can bring food or anything else.
nick HuskyMurph the green horn
will bring my dad and maybe a buddy of mine. try to get my uncle tmurph to go.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 22, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> ill be there pretty new to saws. so i will bring my new used 6401 and maybe the 346xp. might need somehelp to tune my saws. i want to learn this should be the place to do it. have a cabin in siren and baught my 372xp from the saw place by the cheese/milk place on 70. should be fun will need adress and time and i can bring food or anything else.
> nick HuskyMurph the green horn
> will bring my dad and maybe a buddy of mine. try to get my uncle tmurph to go.



Sound good. I have a tach and we can help you tune your saws. That's not a problem. That is what these GTGs are all about. Trying to learn a little and have some fun too.
I bought my 2171 from Chris at Burnett dairy also. I have to talk to him yet and see if he will be there. He has come to other ones.

I think tmurph was going to come to a previous one but then wasn't able to make it. Bring them all along we have lots of room.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Jan 22, 2010)

*went to help dad today....and look at the trees*

The basswood next to the shed is actually two that grew together and are leaning away from each other. It appears they have been leaning more and more away from each other since I was a kid because they used to touch about 5-6 feet above the ground. Now they only touch right at the ground. They are about 4-4.5 feet in diameter. The big basswood down by the corn crib is 3.5-4 feet in diameter, and the tho oaks by the house are 4 feet in diameter, but I think only one of those will be going. There in another in the south pasture that is supposed to be FAT. I did not make it out to look at that one because of the snow. I did not have my tape with me.... Wanted to get measurements. Dad probably had one laying around, but we were so busy unloading wood, I hardly had time to break out the vid cam. Will post the vids to youtube. search for ikesquirrel.


----------



## turbo (Jan 23, 2010)

I talked to lastminute he said he is in! He has got a pretty bad 650 and a-- well you would have to see it to be leave it.I'll bring a big pan of BBQ made from wild elk and buns if you got a place to plug it in.My brother Jim will also be coming with a sweetazz 372,makes my stock 460 look pretty weak.The only reason one or the other wouldn't make it is that we all drive truck.Still working on treemonkey, our local builder, trying to get him to commit with his toys so send him a pm it would help!!! Thanx


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2010)

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 33

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever ---------smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns.
wdchuck --------- quiche
nikocker
Curlycherry1------Salsa
Thorcw
triptester
manyhobies
wendell
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder--------Black & Orange Kool-aid
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some------BBQ elk & buns
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331
HuskyMurph
last minute


Maybe Attending 4

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20


----------



## nikocker (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey J.D. I counted 33 on planning to attend!!!

Nice response so far! May have to hire a parking attendant!

Al


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Hey J.D. I counted 33 on planning to attend!!!
> 
> Nice response so far! May have to hire a parking attendant!
> 
> Al


I fixed it!
There are quite a few that plan on bringing a friend or two with also. 
They aren't listed, so we may be looking at as many as 50. 
We definitely have to do an "Official Saw Count" at noon and see how many we have.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 23, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I fixed it!
> There are quite a few that plan on bringing a friend or two with also.
> They aren't listed, so we may be looking at as many as 50.
> We definitely have to do an "Official Saw Count" at noon and see how many we have.



And Pic (of all the saws).


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> And Pic (of all the saws).



Most Definitely!!:agree2:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Any idea of what other food items some folks could bring? I got homemade salsa of varying degrees of hotness and homemade dill pickles, some normal and some with hot peppers.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 23, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Any idea of what other food items some folks could bring? I got homemade salsa of varying degrees of hotness and homemade dill pickles, some normal and some with hot peppers.



We usually have everyone just bring something. We always get a good variety and never go hungry! I have a large grill too for cooking up burger or brats. We have had lamb and rabbit at previous ones also.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 23, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Any idea of what other food items some folks could bring? I got homemade salsa of varying degrees of hotness and homemade dill pickles, some normal and some with hot peppers.



PERFECT!


----------



## wendell (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll bring some brats but with those smoked pork butts and elk BBQ, not sure who would want them. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Jan 24, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJDdsJ_-kOk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PJDdsJ_-kOk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Here is a video of one of the saws that will be at grampatractor's(grampadolmar) :hmm3grin2orange:GTG.I was just checking out a new file job I did,it has a 20" bar with LGX .050X3/8 chain with a 7 pin drive sproket.I think I can get it to go alittle fasterAsk Thor how it runs


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 24, 2010)

Grandpatractor-----Doctored Beans
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever ---------smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns.
wdchuck --------- quiche
nikocker
Curlycherry1------Salsa
Thorcw-----------Dessert
triptester
manyhobies
wendell-----------Brats
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder--------Black & Orange Kool-aid
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some------BBQ elk & buns
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331
HuskyMurph
last minute


Maybe Attending 5

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20 
jazz3ring


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 25, 2010)

ill bring some dessert


----------



## woodyman (Jan 25, 2010)

Jon,it looks like you and your 2156 will be racing against Thor and his 359 this time.I think that 359 has gotten alittle faster sinse the last time you saw it.I forgot his name but was wondering if the young man with the ported 2171 that was at the GTG last March will be there again with it?That was one smoking 2171.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 25, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Jon,it looks like you and your 2156 will be racing against Thor and his 359 this time.I think that 359 has gotten alittle faster sinse the last time you saw it.I forgot his name but was wondering if the young man with the ported 2171 that was at the GTG last March will be there again with it?That was one smoking 2171.



He sold that saw! But I have the piston and cylinder from it in my possession.:jawdrop:


----------



## woodyman (Jan 25, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> He sold that saw! But I have the piston and cylinder from it in my possession.:jawdrop:


 Thats cool,and you have a 2171 that it should fit right on.Is the piston out of the ported 2171 the one with the windows in it?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 25, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Thats cool,and you have a 2171 that it should fit right on.Is the piston out of the ported 2171 the one with the windows in it?



No, it has doors!


----------



## wi50 (Jan 25, 2010)

I changed some things in the p/c from that 2171, so it's either going to work well and suprise us or it's going to be a dissapointment (most likely). I know a few things now and I'd like to change some things on it but would start over with a good used OEM setup to make the changes, I'm sure there is more potential in the OEM setup than the Baileys BB kit.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 25, 2010)

will anybody be bringing a chainsaw mill?


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 25, 2010)

wi50 said:


> will anybody be bringing a chainsaw mill?



Maybe we can square up some of those pine for racing in the am and cut them into cookies after "eats".


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 25, 2010)

wi50 said:


> will anybody be bringing a chainsaw mill?



You are going to break in that 7900 REAL quick that way!


----------



## wi50 (Jan 25, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> You are going to break that 7900 in REAL quick that way!




what 7900 I'd love to buy a mill, but really have no use for one other than to have some fun now and then. Just maybe I'll get time and build one, but it makes more sense to do something usefull.

OK we did run the 7900 the other day and get a couple tanks of gas through it. That thing cuts double the wood on a quart of gas than the 660 will. We bucked up about 10-11 face cord of soft wood on less than 2 tanks in it.


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 25, 2010)

yes im ready to do some racing to bad u r so far away i could square them up on the saw mill in no time


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 25, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> yes im ready to do some racing to bad u r so far away i could square them up on the saw mill in no time



I might be able to get some squared up at a local mill. I am friends with on of the brothers that run it.


----------



## valekbrothers (Jan 26, 2010)

Check with Steve on a mill. 
I put a link to a chainsaw mill on the craigslist thread and he said he e-mailed them.
I haven't heard if he got it or not............


----------



## woodyman (Jan 26, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> No, it has doors!


 Just wondering what was stock on those engines.Mine has the open design like a 026 piston.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 26, 2010)

Mine comes with me each gtg. 

GB style, it has four posts where the Alaskan has two.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 26, 2010)

*Ideas for GTG*

Just a couple thoughts on recent thread topics to put to rest at the GTG.
Dolmar 6400 vs 32" bar
Do shorter bars cut faster than longer bars?

I will be bringing my 7900 with 16, 20, 24, and 32" bars along with the latest addition for that saw a 20" bar sporting 404 chain.


----------



## JeepNJesse (Jan 27, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Just a couple thoughts on recent thread topics to put to rest at the GTG.
> Dolmar 6400 vs 32" bar
> Do shorter bars cut faster than longer bars?
> 
> I will be bringing my 7900 with 16, 20, 24, and 32" bars along with the latest addition for that saw a 20" bar sporting 404 chain.



I like this experiment!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Jan 27, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> OK, It looks like this will be the day that is approved by my wife.
> Who is interested in coming to have some fun?
> Probably can cut one load for charity.
> Also thinking about doing a comparison on fuel.
> ...





I'm guessing my 084 can drink almost as fast as Redlinefever..


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 27, 2010)

It looks to me like we should do a "How to tune your saw" demonstration also.
I don't trust myself by ear so I always try to use a tach.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 27, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> It looks to me like we should do a "How to tune your saw" demonstration also.
> I don't trust myself by ear so I always try to use a tach.



Hmm.....I"ve a saw that'll test ya...


----------



## HuskyMurph (Jan 27, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> It looks to me like we should do a "How to tune your saw" demonstration also.
> I don't trust myself by ear so I always try to use a tach.



i like this idea alot im real green. need to learn ho to do it. ill bring all three of my saws. the 372 runs great. 346 will need alittle tuning. 6401 will to.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 27, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Hmm.....I"ve a saw that'll test ya...



Do I need to bring a supply of carb kits and fuel line! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## redlinefever (Jan 27, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm guessing my 084 can drink almost as fast as Redlinefever..



Have u started practicing jon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Jan 27, 2010)

Maybe we could have "Muffler Modification 101"? The warranty is up on my 260 pro next month.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 27, 2010)

I usually tune by ear, got a nice tach but don't use it much, don't trust it.

I suppose I could bring the tig welder and milling machine for muffla mod 101


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 27, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I'm guessing my 084 can drink almost as fast as Redlinefever..



I'll enter that race, as long as JD doesn't mind an extra truck still in the driveway in the morning, tickets cut into CAD placation severely!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'll enter that race, as long as JD doesn't mind an extra truck still in the driveway in the morning, tickets cut into CAD placation severely!



Might have to set up cots in the shop!


Or you can sleep on the picnic tables.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 28, 2010)

getting my square fileing practice in, and it's going better and better all the time. I mess with a chain before I come home at night and stop by the wood pile to do a quick test. To dang cheap to buy one of those fancy guides.

A friend has a j-red 2159 that I'll bring, stock saw with only a muffler mod to compare to the stock and ported 359's to see how much difference there is. I'd like to get one of these, just the right size for everything. Had some carb issues with it but I dug deep and found some things that needed improvement and it's working great without the common "replace the carb" solution on them.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 28, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Do I need to bring a supply of carb kits and fuel line! :greenchainsaw:



I'll bring spare parts along, my goal is to understand why it's doing what it's doing.


----------



## wdchuck (Jan 28, 2010)

While looking at my recipes, I realize that it's souffle that will be at the gtg, not quiche.


----------



## JeepNJesse (Jan 28, 2010)

*Tuning clinic*



grandpatractor said:


> It looks to me like we should do a "How to tune your saw" demonstration also.
> I don't trust myself by ear so I always try to use a tach.



I really like this idea! I tune "good enough" but know I could do a little better but just don't have enough confidence.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jan 28, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> It looks to me like we should do a "How to tune your saw" demonstration also.
> I don't trust myself by ear so I always try to use a tach.



What about a "How to lean seize your saw" demonstration also? Sure we could find some of dem 5100 DOLLYS-Hear they is having problems wih dem saws


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 28, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> What about a "How to lean seize your saw" demonstration also? Sure we could find some of dem 5100 DOLLYS-Hear they is having problems wih dem saws



Hmmm, maybe I should let my DEALER set mine, then if it blows, HE could fix it under warranty LOL!

Probably be stoppin into the shop tomorrow to give you and JD a general purpose hard time.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 28, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Hmmm, maybe I should let my DEALER set mine, then if it blows, HE could fix it under warranty LOL!
> 
> Probably be stoppin into the shop tomorrow to give you and JD a general purpose hard time.



I had better get to bed then, If I am going to make breakfast!


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 29, 2010)

Someone came up with a new contest for the GTG------ A Poulan throwing competition!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Jan 29, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Someone came up with a new contest for the GTG------ A Poulan throwing competition!



Only the newer ones.....RIGHT?

LOL

Dan


----------



## nikocker (Jan 30, 2010)

*Well sure!!*



grandpatractor said:


> Someone came up with a new contest for the GTG------ A Poulan throwing competition!



That's cuz the 5100's are too HEAVY!!!! :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Just pokin' at ya JD!!

Is'nt winter over yet?? See you in March

Al


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 30, 2010)

nikocker said:


> Is'nt winter over yet?? See you in March
> 
> Al



Ya I'm getting tired of the below Zero stuff. I'll be ready to get on the motorcycle and ride somewhere when it warms up.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 30, 2010)

*I hear ya*

I can't wait to get my '65 Fastback out of storage as well - lots 'o fun!

Al


----------



## wendell (Jan 31, 2010)

I would definitely like to do some tuning and also some general saw maintenance (removing limiter caps <G>) and also some filing instruction. I'm a lot better since I got my Husqvarna roller guide but could still improve.


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 31, 2010)

We hauled for loads of logs home today. Here is a video

Here is some pics.
















Here is Heavy Fuel getting ready to drop one.


----------



## woodyman (Jan 31, 2010)

Some tuning 101 sounds like a good idea,I can bring my tach and compression gauge.I should let a few of you tune my 346 by ear and then check it with the tach.It is hard to hear hear 16,000 rpm's Hey wetgunpowder,is that saw you sold me a 2009 or a 2010 model? Nice video JD.That looks like alot of weight on the back of that truck:jawdrop:Is that really Jon in the one pic?All them truck drivers look the same to me.


----------



## wi50 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like you fella's had some fun today.

I put some time on the 660 yesterday and ran it through the paces putting a few trees on the ground and bucking some wood. Today was shop work.


----------



## Thorcw (Jan 31, 2010)

I couldnt tell who that was any luck with that video Woodyman


----------



## woodyman (Jan 31, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> I couldnt tell who that was any luck with that video Woodyman


 No luck yetwill keep trying.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice pics JD

Anyone coming have the Pferd filing system, the one that does the rakers at the same time? I sure would like to see one in operation before I buy.


----------



## polkat (Feb 1, 2010)

*I am going to attempt to make it*

I just got one of those Pferd filing systems its SLICK!! all the other gizmos I got are going in a box. this thing I put in my chainsaw tool box for the woods, thats after I sharpened all 8 chains I had on all 8 of my saws. I will bring it if I make it there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 1, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Someone came up with a new contest for the GTG------ A Poulan throwing competition!



Went thru the bag-n-drag pile today. Not too many poulans but a few Crapsmans out there. Will they work or will we have to use wdchuck's instead?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 1, 2010)

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 34

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever ---------smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns.
wdchuck --------- quiche
nikocker
Curlycherry1------Salsa
Thorcw----------Dessert
triptester
manyhobies
wendell---------Brats
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder--------Black & Orange Kool-aid
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some------BBQ elk & buns
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331
HuskyMurph
last minute
polkat

Maybe Attending 5

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20
jazz3ring
__________________


----------



## Philbert (Feb 1, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Went thru the bag-n-drag pile today. Not too many poulans but a few Crapsmans out there. Will they work or will we have to use wdchuck's instead?



The Craftmans are probably Poulans under the skin. Put a low kickback chain on it so that it doesn't bounce when it hits the ground.

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like you don't want my brats anymore.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> Looks like you don't want my brats anymore.



I think I have it fixed now.
I copied the wrong post.:blush::dunno:


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 1, 2010)

There were two other green saws in November, recoils were in high use. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 3, 2010)

Won't be able to bring the Black & Orange Kool-Aid until later-Remembered I gotta run the shop til noon


----------



## wendell (Feb 3, 2010)

Maybe we can all come down and help you. We can chug some kool aid and sell some Dollies!


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 3, 2010)

:hmm3grin2orange:guess there wont be any food left for ya boyd!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 3, 2010)

I think this is the list so far.
If I missed you or have you in the wrong category just holler at me and I will fix it.

Planning on attending 35

Grandpatractor
Heavy Fuel
wi50
redlinefever ---------smoked pork butts and beer and popand some buns.
wdchuck --------- quiche
nikocker
Curlycherry1------Salsa
Thorcw----------Dessert
triptester
manyhobies
wendell---------Brats
heimannm
Steve NW WI
wetgunpowder--------Black & Orange Kool-aid
GrizzlyAdams86
kevin j
JeepNJesse
McManus
Philbert
Johnzski
woodyman
davec
VINIFIREWOOD
isaaccarlson
04ultra's saws
turbo +some------BBQ elk & buns
rbmopar
shwinecat
valekbrothers
razafy
beavis331
HuskyMurph
last minute
polkat
jazz3ring---pheasant brats & goose hot dogs

Maybe Attending 4

jtimm
loosenuts
04ultra
stihlcrazy20

__________________


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 3, 2010)

All that game sounds good.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 3, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> All that game sounds good.



I told him you really like meat!!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 4, 2010)

jazz3ring---pheasant brats & goose hot dogs

A very new definition to mystery meat!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 4, 2010)

JD, you might want to keep Jazz away from your folks place....:hmm3grin2orange:








Jazz, I'll fill you in on the way up.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 4, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> JD, you might want to keep Jazz away from your folks place....:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what to give him for a door prize, if my mom runs over one of my dads geese this year.


----------



## jazz3ring (Feb 4, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I know what to give him for a door prize, if my mom runs over one of my dads geese this year.






I have never used domestic geese for my hot dogs. I have never even given it a thought until now. I bet they might make a better dog than wild geese. Hmmm!

JD, how close do your parents live to your place? How big is their flock? I bet their flock would produce a lot of dogs.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 4, 2010)

jazz3ring said:


> I have never used domestic geese for my hot dogs. I have never even given it a thought until now. I bet they might make a better dog than wild geese. Hmmm!
> 
> JD, how close do your parents live to your place? How big is their flock? I bet their flock would produce a lot of dogs.



You have to go past my dad's place to get to mine. I might still have a goose in the freezer.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 6, 2010)

I think my new muffler mod on the 371 is going to scare off all the wild and domestic animals in the county


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 6, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I think my new muffler mod on the 371 is going to scare off all the wild and domestic animals in the county



Might get the coyotes in the swamp going!!!


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 6, 2010)

yikes woodyman do u have enough jet for that hole???????????????


----------



## woodyman (Feb 6, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Might get the coyotes in the swamp going!!!


 Might just go out now and fire it up,haven't heard the coyotes out here lately.


----------



## wendell (Feb 6, 2010)

I think you should've made it bigger.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> I think you should've made it bigger.


 Thought I would start with a small pipe and see how it worked.It idles perfect and sounds very good.Will fine tune it tomorrow if the snow doesn't get here first.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 7, 2010)

I had a .875 id tube on mine, and it wasn't enough.


----------



## wendell (Feb 7, 2010)

wendell said:


> I think you should've made it bigger.



I was joking. I guess I've got a lot to learn. Glad we've got a GTG coming up! :monkey:


----------



## woodyman (Feb 7, 2010)

wendell said:


> I was joking. I guess I've got a lot to learn. Glad we've got a GTG coming up! :monkey:


 I know you were joking,so was I.Can't wait for the GTG.


----------



## Thorcw (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow Woodyman looks good hope it sounds just as good. A little overkill you think possibly loose power?


----------



## woodyman (Feb 8, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Wow Woodyman looks good hope it sounds just as good. A little overkill you think possibly loose power?


 It sounds real goodAs for power,we will see at the GTG when we race again.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 8, 2010)

I was hopeing to have a saw built with a billet head and a pipe for the GTG, but it's not going to happen this year. I've been so busy with other shop projects (trucks and tractors) that there hasn't been much time to mess with the saws. There's a lot of geometry in cutting the correct chamber, squish band and getting the chamber volume correct and squish band to surface area ratio right. Then trying to get the porting numbers to come out right and getting everything to match or complement the next part will make me loose more hare than I have. It all takes time. 

My spare time has been spent helping a friend figure out camshaft issues, rocker arm mounting geometry and push rod length on an turbocharged alcohol tractor engine. More fun than the chainsaws, and 100X the displacement

Though I did get the old Jonsered cleaned up, tuned up and ready to race the Mac's and Homies to see who can get it started first contest. I'd better get a loooooong recoil rope for the advantage.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 8, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I was hopeing to have a saw built with a billet head and a pipe for the GTG, but it's not going to happen this year. .......



Bring anything that you have done.



wi50 said:


> Though I did get the old Jonsered cleaned up, tuned up and ready to race the Mac's and Homies to see who can get it started first contest. I'd better get a loooooong recoil rope for the advantage.



Can we add a David Bradly to the started frist contest? Or how about ....last to finish the cut! LOL

Dan


----------



## woodyman (Feb 8, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Bring anything that you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Last to finish the cut will be them 7900's:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wi50 (Feb 8, 2010)

if you need any more food or supplies JD, just let me know. The Almena Meat Co. makes some great brats so I'll bring some up allong with some beer to boil them in. I'm going to be out in Wyoming, Idaho and Montana skiing the week before the GTG, maybe I can find something unique to bring back


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 9, 2010)

looking forward to picking your brain wi50 just getting into hotsaws alittle and cant wait to get this one finished up just to play and yes u are right about all the math makes my head hurt thinking about it!!!


----------



## MN Ripper (Feb 11, 2010)

Grandpatractor put me on the list as a maybe. At this point I still don't know yet. But I'd hate to show up on not be planned for.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 12, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> Grandpatractor put me on the list as a maybe. At this point I still don't know yet. But I'd hate to show up on not be planned for.



Don't think that would be a problem.....GPT's dad says his kids were all planned 8 months ahead of time!


----------



## woodyman (Feb 13, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Don't think that would be a problem.....GPT's dad says his kids were all planned 8 months ahead of time!


 So does that mean there not Catholic:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Feb 15, 2010)

Im back from vacation!!! I need one


----------



## woodyman (Feb 15, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Im back from vacation!!! I need one


 Hey,come on over I have a few left


----------



## heimannm (Feb 15, 2010)

I got home from Argentina on Saturday and was explaining my upcoming schedule to my wife. I will be in Canada next week, then coming up to WI on the weekend of the 13th. She may accompany me to Germany after that, we'll see. I am hoping to spend the following weekend (20/21) in Belgium with Roland.

I am still planning to bring load of yellow and black saws with me, hoping I can find a topper for my Ranger to make getting the saws in and out a bit easier. I will have my 1-85 along again, I believe I have the hard startng issues worked out and would really like to run it side by side with another gear drive or two.

Looking forward to this, hope the weather will cooperate. JD, can you even find any wood under the snow at this time? I will have to use the snow blower to move the pile from the end of my driveway into the yard, no more place on the parking for any more snow...

Mark


----------



## wendell (Feb 15, 2010)

Got to meet jeepnjessie and one of JD's neighbors yesterday at the Game of Logging in Baraboo so it ended up being a mini-pre-GTG. 2 good guys, can't wait to meet the rest of you.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 15, 2010)

wendell said:


> Got to meet jeepnjessie and one of JD's neighbors yesterday at the Game of Logging in Baraboo so it ended up being a mini-pre-GTG. 2 good guys, can't wait to meet the rest of you.



I was in the dells all weekend with Heavy Fuel. We could have met up with you guys. I didn't know that was going on. I could have used a break from the waterparks!


----------



## wendell (Feb 15, 2010)

That is too bad. The Aldo Leopold Center is only a stone's throw (well, maybe a bit more than that) from the Dells and I understand wanting to get away from the waterparks. I gotta suffer through that the first weekend of April.

I got to take down a big hickory and it just killed me to leave it there. Would've made some great firewood.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 15, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I was in the dells all weekend with Heavy Fuel. We could have met up with you guys. I didn't know that was going on. I could have used a break from the waterparks!


 Now I got this picture of grampatractor going down the water slide in a speedo and I can't get it out of my head:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Now I got this picture of grampatractor going down the water slide in a speedo and I can't get it out of my head:hmm3grin2orange:



:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JeepNJesse (Feb 15, 2010)

wendell said:


> That is too bad. The Aldo Leopold Center is only a stone's throw (well, maybe a bit more than that) from the Dells and I understand wanting to get away from the waterparks. I gotta suffer through that the first weekend of April.
> 
> I got to take down a big hickory and it just killed me to leave it there. Would've made some great firewood.



Yes, Wendell did a good job on the hickory. It was a double trunk with some backward lean.

Great meeting you Wendell. See you in a few weeks...


----------



## wi50 (Feb 16, 2010)

I hear there's a big ugly swede attending the GTG:censored: maybe more of a blend of swede, german and italian parts


----------



## woodyman (Feb 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I hear there's a big ugly swede attending the GTG:censored: maybe more of a blend of swede, german and italian parts


 Got a pic?You are talking about a saw:chainsawguy:


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 17, 2010)

*Chainsaw races on Saturday 20th, 12:30*

If anyone close by want to come. The races start at 12:30 right by Hwy 70 about a quarter mile east of the stoplight. We will be set up right in the mini mall parking lot. Grantsburg is having a mid-winter sports day and anyone is welcome. Looks like 5 bucks to enter each saw. Payback depends on how many saws. It is being put on by T-Dawgs(a sports bar that used to be called woodland grill). Let me know if you are interested and I can try to answer yourquestions.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 17, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> If anyone close by want to come. The races start at 12:30 right by Hwy 70 about a quarter mile east of the stoplight. We will be set up right in the mini mall parking lot. Grantsburg is having a mid-winter sports day and anyone is welcome. Looks like 5 bucks to enter each saw. Payback depends on how many saws. It is being put on by T-Dawgs(a sports bar that used to be called woodland grill). Let me know if you are interested and I can try to answer yourquestions.


 Sat 21st. is that in Aug.?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 17, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Sat 21st. is that in Aug.?



Whoops. It's this saturday the *20th*


----------



## woodyman (Feb 17, 2010)

Does payback mean like a prize,medal,ribbon,plaque with name,trophy,cash purse?I get to go to bingo with the wife Sat.Thanks for letting us know a little sooner or was that your plan:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wi50 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll try to make it

running some classes by cc? 50-60, 70-80, etc?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Does payback mean like a prize,medal,ribbon,plaque with name,trophy,cash purse?I get to go to bingo with the wife Sat.Thanks for letting us know a little sooner or was that your plan:hmm3grin2orange:



I didn't find out the details until last night.
They will pay back some cash and give out some gift certificates to the Bar.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 18, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> I didn't find out the details until last night.
> They will pay back some cash and give out some gift certificates to the Bar.



Who could ask for more!!!!!!!


----------



## wi50 (Feb 18, 2010)

maybe you'll be able to retire off the winnings....... or buy a beer

I'm curious to see if the 660 has enough power to make any chips. At least it sounds good. I should have put an 8 pin wheel on it, I've got a bunch of them here or can give you fella's one to swap.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm off to skool tonight, makeing a tool to cut the squish bands in some cylinders to reduce the chamber volume. Then I can get on with some "expermental" projects.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 18, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who could ask for more!!!!!!!


 Hope you guys come away rich and drunkI heard them Dolmars are fast:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 19, 2010)

*GTG Charity Fundraiser*

Talked to GPT today about a charity fundraiser for the group we cut the wood for last fall. If interested PM JD or myself and if we get enough interest we will make it happen!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 20, 2010)

*Races today*

Well we were able to have a few drinks from out winnings today. 
I also go a little trophy to bring home.





Found it in the log with my 7900. Kinda dulled my race chain.
I hit it while just doing a exhibition run with the 87cc and over class.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 20, 2010)

wi50 said:


> maybe you'll be able to retire off the winnings....... or buy a beer
> 
> I'm curious to see if the 660 has enough power to make any chips. At least it sounds good. I should have put an 8 pin wheel on it, I've got a bunch of them here or can give you fella's one to swap.



At least we got a few drinks. 
That 660 really flys. At least wdchuck isn't the only guy that I can beat with his own saw.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 20, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Well we were able to have a few drinks from out winnings today.
> I also go a little trophy to bring home.
> 
> 
> ...


 Something like that will really screw up a chain:jawdrop:Hope you guys had a fun time.Thats a very cool garment your wearing:hmm3grin2orange:Oh yeah,I won $12.50 at bingo


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like we'll have three from down here. Still working out the details for schedule though. Have to wait until he gets back from the honeymoon.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 21, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> At least we got a few drinks.
> That 660 really flys. At least wdchuck isn't the only guy that I can beat with his own saw.



As a guest at your home, it would be impolite to outcut you.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 21, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Something like that will really screw up a chain:jawdrop:Hope you guys had a fun time.Thats a very cool garment your wearing:hmm3grin2orange:Oh yeah,I won $12.50 at bingo



Ya it might have finished off that race chain. we'll have to see. I may be able to make it faster, who knows.
I won $15 cash and $20 in gift cards for the restaurant and a couple of drink tokens. :rockn:


----------



## wi50 (Feb 21, 2010)

I got beat with my own saws each time, but I did get some drink chips......


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 21, 2010)

I didn't get beat with my own saws but those 3 white russians after a few beers REALLY slowed me down! My kid won the hachet throwing comp and found out the Fiskers hatchet IS breakable.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 21, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I got beat with my own saws each time, but I did get some drink chips......



Willie said if you show him how to sharpen a chain he'll show you how to run your saws!!


----------



## mikes mold (Feb 21, 2010)

*newbie*

Where in grantsburg is this event held.? I did hit the link and got nothing. Know jonsered 625, but don't know no dolmar.?:monkey: Bet I get hits on that statement.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 21, 2010)

The gtg will be held about 6 miles south of grantsburg on hwy 48. Grandpatractor will prolly P.M. you a link later today.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 21, 2010)

mikes mold said:


> Where in grantsburg is this event held.? I did hit the link and got nothing. Know jonsered 625, but don't know no dolmar.?:monkey: Bet I get hits on that statement.



Welcome to AS:newbie:!!! GPT's place is on WI HWY 48 SE of Grantsburg. I'll bring an extra cup of Black and Orange Kool-aid for the newbie!


----------



## mikes mold (Feb 21, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank's! It ought to be fun, to see you guys go at it with the dolmars. A new experence for me. I kinda remember the area. I was a horseshoer 1974-1990. had some customers in that area. One, on the south end of big wood lake and some north of cushing. Mike


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 21, 2010)

hey guys got the 026 together today still needs some tuning but she sounds real good with the pipe got a ew little thing to do but looks like i should have it ready for the gtg!!!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 21, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> hey guys got the 026 together today still needs some tuning but she sounds real good with the pipe got a ew little thing to do but looks like i should have it ready for the gtg!!!!!



Cool, another saw that I can beat the owner with!!!!


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 21, 2010)

ha ha cant wait looks like its just me and the misses this time!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 21, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> ha ha cant wait looks like its just me and the misses this time!!



The Fridge is stocked. If Jon doesn't drink it all first.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2010)

Will you have a class for vintage gear drive saws under 100cc's with 48" bars?






If I remember to fill it with fuel it runs better...

Mark


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 21, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Will you have a class for vintage gear drive saws under 100cc's with 48" bars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mark, I'll try to get a spot cleared off on the bench so you will have plenty of room to work on the old yeller ones.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2010)

I plan on leaving the 48" bar on the 840 so it had better be a big spot...

Mark


----------



## woodyman (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Mark,whats with the orange saw lying on its side in the snow?Was it bad and had to sit in the snow for awhile:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Feb 21, 2010)

You will have to ask Mitch, that is one of his.

I know better that to treat a McCulloch poorly, they behave badly enough when I give them nothing but TLC.

Mark 

P.S. I have McCulloch, Stihl, Jonsered, Olympyk, Remington (JD), Mono, Homelite, Wright, Strunk, and one non running Echo (rebadged as JD), maybe someone will see their way clear to give me a Husky and Dolmar to try out.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 21, 2010)

You can try out my ported Huskys at the GTG.I will trade you my Dolmar PS5100SH for a 125SP's


----------



## wendell (Feb 22, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


>



I want a shirt like that! I hope Boyd's got lots of goodies for us!!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 22, 2010)

wendell said:


> I want a shirt like that! I hope Boyd's got lots of goodies for us!!



Don't hold yer breath, I"ve been waiting 3yrs for a hat to come my way. Plenty of other greaties so far, but the hat is the most practical and long lived for me. Patience my son. ........


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 22, 2010)

*Did you guys see my "new" toy?*

Did you guys see my "new" toy? I'll post a pic here too! I'll be bringing it to the gtg! 80.7cc's and 24" bar. It had a scored piston. I cleaned it up and got enough compression for it to run. I found a bad fuel link, it had a crack in it at the carb hose barb. I can get it to run but it reves up and then dies..... I haven't done the vac/psi test yet.

Dan






Here's one with my little helper Lilyana!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 22, 2010)

Newspapers are good for something, 

kids can color it

saws can leak on it

fires can be started with it.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 22, 2010)

manyhobies said:


> Did you guys see my "new" toy? I'll post a pic here too! I'll be bringing it to the gtg! 80.7cc's and 24" bar. It had a scored piston. I cleaned it up and got enough compression for it to run. I found a bad fuel link, it had a crack in it at the carb hose barb. I can get it to run but it reves up and then dies..... I haven't done the vac/psi test yet.
> 
> Dan
> 
> ...


 Nice saw,that thing when running right must cut like crazy.I have found that most saw problems(ones that have not been abused)are fuel related.I have a screwdriver just like that one too.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 22, 2010)

treeclimbers allowed at this shindig? I like older chainsaws................


----------



## heimannm (Feb 22, 2010)

Dan, 

I almost hate to say it but you will find the Jonsered 830 infinitely more satisfying to run and use than the McCulloch 44.

None the less, I will make sure to bring one in running condition along, might make a fun comparison, 77 cc 50's vintage McCulloch vs 87 cc 80's vintage Jonsred. Of course, you have to make two cookies to one with the Mac.

Mark

P.S. It is always a good idea to have a helper when you are working on your saws and Lilyana seems to be making a great contribution.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 22, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> treeclimbers allowed at this shindig? I like older chainsaws................



We're are all rednecks & hillbillys so treeclimbers will fit right in!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 22, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We're are all rednecks & hillbillys so treeclimbers will fit right in!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, I *STRONGLY* resemble that remark!


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 22, 2010)

heimannm said:


> Dan,
> 
> I almost hate to say it but you will find the Jonsered 830 infinitely more satisfying to run and use than the McCulloch 44.
> 
> ...



Mark

Yes I know the 830 will run circles around the Mac 44D...... 

I can hardly wait until I can turn her loose in the garage without worrying about her getting hurt! She's learning....watching and learning! 

Dan


----------



## woodyman (Feb 22, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We're are all rednecks & hillbillys so treeclimbers will fit right in!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 I had my suspicions.You are talking on the other side of the river?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 22, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> We're are all rednecks & hillbillys so treeclimbers will fit right in!!:hmm3grin2orange:



Can ya hear DUALING BANJOES playing in the background?:jawdrop:


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 22, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I had my suspicions.You are talking on the other side of the river?:hmm3grin2orange:



Well , at least west of hwy 87!(It's a mile west of me)


----------



## woodyman (Feb 22, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Well , at least west of hwy 87!(It's a mile west of me)


 That sounds like the complete wrong direction


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 22, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> The Fridge is stocked. If Jon doesn't drink it all first.



If anything I can bring more!! And for boyd's sake i will bring a couple bottles of homemade houch!!! Im already counting the days i think me and the misses will try and get to st. paul thurs. night so we can go to the mall of america and then head to your place at night


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 22, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> If anything I can bring more!! And for boyd's sake i will bring a couple bottles of homemade houch!!! Im already counting the days i think me and the misses will try and get to st. paul thurs. night so we can go to the mall of america and then head to your place at night



MALL OF AMERICA? Do they sell chainsaws there?????


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 22, 2010)

nope but they make the wife happy!!! I thought about swinging by the shop to but would have to see wha time we got done first!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 22, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> nope but they make the wife happy!!! I thought about swinging by the shop to but would have to see wha time we got done first!!!



You'll probably have to drag her out of the Mall.


----------



## redlinefever (Feb 22, 2010)

i hope not hey jd do u think 4 butts will be enough !!! ha ha ha


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 22, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> MALL OF AMERICA? Do they sell chainsaws there?????



They got a darn big Sears in there, you could pick up a monster 95cc Poulan there : http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07134032000P?keyword=chain+saw


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 23, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> They got a darn big Sears in there, you could pick up a monster 95cc Poulan there : http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07134032000P?keyword=chain+saw



I was thinking the same thing! Big Sears! Yes you to can get a Crapsman saw brand spanken new!

Get ready to walk a lot! 

I used to live less than 20 mts from the MOA. We seldom went there. There are some cool things in that building.

Dan


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Feb 23, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> treeclimbers allowed at this shindig? I like older chainsaws................



Bring your climbing gear and give a climbing show.....for those of us who haven't see it done..... Just a thought....

Dan


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 23, 2010)

If any of the close by AS members want to come up and play a week early, Jon and I will be helping Interfaith Caregivers cut a pile of wood. It usually just ends up being a long morning and they feed us lunch.
Let me know and I can give you the details. 
It's March 6th, just south of Danbury.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 23, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> If any of the close by AS members want to come up and play a week early, Jon and I will be helping Interfaith Caregivers cut a pile of wood. It usually just ends up being a long morning and they feed us lunch.
> Let me know and I can give you the details.
> It's March 6th, just south of Danbury.



Count me in! Any one south of HWY 8 that wants to car pool-Let me know!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 23, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I had my suspicions.You are talking on the other side of the river?:hmm3grin2orange:



Philbert- you might want to bring one of those first aid kits with for woodyman.:sword:


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 23, 2010)

*Is anyone bringing a splitter?*

I mean unless we are going to noodle up the whole lot.....a splitter would save gas. I should have mine done by the 13th....I snapped the back of the beam off..........Too much pressure on it I 'spose. I am putting my 10" beam on it now. I an using the old beam for parts....like braces. Will post pics. Takes forever to cut that stuff with a sawzall. I used a WHOLE 2 lb roll of wire welding the rear brace on last night..... Hope 1 more roll is enough to finish her.its all I got.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 23, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Count me in! Any one south of HWY 8 that wants to car pool-Let me know!



Might take ya up on that, will let you know closer to the date, not sure what my calendar looks like just yet. With all the sinnin I've been doing lately, I'd better put a few points on the good side of the ledger LOL!


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 23, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Count me in! Any one south of HWY 8 that wants to car pool-Let me know!



WGP,,,,, Does 3 miles from Iowa count as being south of HWY 8, and what time are you going to pick me up?????? :jester:

If I was closer I would sure be there, but my honey do list is too long already to go to the regular GTG..............


----------



## MathuisMaximus (Feb 24, 2010)

Grandpatractor I believe I talked to you at the gas and steam engine show in baraboo in 2008. I had a Dolmar hat on and as I was leaving I talked to you and you commented on how your hat was more worn than mine. You also asked what saws I had and I said a PS-7300 and a PS-510 Dolmar. I would not mind going to the GTG since I have 5 saws I could run but getting there is a problem


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 24, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> WGP,,,,, Does 3 miles from Iowa count as being south of HWY 8, and what time are you going to pick me up?????? :jester:
> 
> If I was closer I would sure be there, but my honey do list is too long already to go to the regular GTG..............



If you can make it this far I'll haul ya the rest of the way


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 24, 2010)

*GTG car pool*

Now I have been reading this thread for awhile and If anyone from NW Iowa or SE South Dakota or SW Minnesota wants to car pool I think I might be up for this GTG road trip. I just know my eyes would want to droop far too much if I drive the 6 or so hours, without someone there to keep me awake. Drop me a message if you are thinking about going but just want someone else to go with. I am flexible on the route I take.


----------



## wendell (Feb 24, 2010)

Sorry, this is the MN/WI/IA GTG. Don't think anyone from SD is allowed.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 24, 2010)

I won't have the 660 with 288 piston project done in time for the GTG. I bought a saw for the project on the 11th of January to use as a donor saw. I sent the money on the 12th, postal money order by priority mail.

He has not shipped it yet to date, and I keep getting the run around and various stories, lack of response, etc.

I made a post about it and all of the sudden, I'm the "bad guy" and things were deleted. It's only been about 40 days now, I just hope I get something that resembles a saw or my money back.

So for any of you who care, I just wanted to vent a little.



Last night I ran a saw that a local fella built, downright impressive and it's likely comeing to the GTG. It's going to be a great time.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 24, 2010)

wi50 said:


> Last night I ran a saw that a local fella built, downright impressive and it's likely comeing to the GTG. It's going to be a great time.



Any chance the local fella would like to tag along?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 24, 2010)

*Found her Today......*



grandpatractor said:


> Someone came up with a new contest for the GTG------ A Poulan throwing competition!



There she was in the bottom of the pile that the snow had melted off of-THE WILD THINGY for the saw throwing comp! Almost looks too nice to trash! Oh well, can't save 'em all!!


----------



## heimannm (Feb 24, 2010)

Didn't Rbmopar come from SD last year. I thought he was just as nice a fellow as any of those Minnysotans. Wiseconson guys are O.K. too, I guess...

Mark


----------



## wendell (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree. I'd much rather have a South Dakotan than any Minniesohtahn. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Feb 24, 2010)

wendell said:


> I agree. I'd much rather have a South Dakotan than any Minniesohtahn. :hmm3grin2orange:


 I resemble that remark:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Philbert (Feb 24, 2010)

South Dakota is really just a big suburb of Minnesota anyway. They come here to go shopping, see a ball game, talk with some liberals, then go back to their lower tax homes.

Philbert


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, all are welcome to come if they want. Well, maybe not if they are from Kallifournia.


----------



## TALLGUY (Feb 25, 2010)

Sounds like all the ota's are included. Now to just find another ota to go along.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 25, 2010)

*Otas*



TALLGUY said:


> Sounds like all the ota's are included. Now to just find another ota to go along.



YOu got that right! North Dakota, South Dakota, and EAST DAKOTA!


----------



## woodyman (Feb 25, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> If any of the close by AS members want to come up and play a week early, Jon and I will be helping Interfaith Caregivers cut a pile of wood. It usually just ends up being a long morning and they feed us lunch.
> Let me know and I can give you the details.
> It's March 6th, just south of Danbury.


 Sounds like an excellent way to spend a Saturday morning across the river helping good peopleYou can count me in.I have a question.Is there going to be any rednecks and hillbillys there or any dual banjoe's playing?I can handle the rednecks and hillbilly's I guess but I don't know about the banjoe'sAnd Boyd,when will you be buy to pick me up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey woody im going


----------



## rbmopar (Feb 25, 2010)

> Didn't Rbmopar come from SD last year. I thought he was just as nice a fellow as any of those Minnysotans. Wiseconson guys are O.K. too, I guess...




Your close Mark. I'm by Holloway MN about 20 miles east of the SD border. My brother, who should be coming, lives by Milbank SD. TallGuy, I would be up for car pooling, but I live close to the north end of SD. I see you are about as far south as you can get.

Mark, I will have to get my old gear drive AH58 David Bradley tuned up so you have somebody to beat with your Mac. Do I need to bring with my primer bottle to get it started again? I'm hoping to have a 2mg mall ready for the GTG also, but the 9/16 mall planer chain that I have cuts slower than your average rusty bowsaw.


----------



## woodyman (Feb 25, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Hey woody im going


 Cool,will see you there.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Feb 25, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Sounds like an excellent way to spend a Saturday morning across the river helping good peopleYou can count me in.I have a question.Is there going to be any rednecks and hillbillys there or any dual banjoe's playing?I can handle the rednecks and hillbilly's I guess but I don't know about the banjoe'sAnd Boyd,when will you be buy to pick me up:hmm3grin2orange:



Don't think your south of HWY8-so you're on your own!


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 25, 2010)

Might be up to 5, for saturday........the 13th. 


80cc starting to sound better than 50.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 25, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Might be up to 5, for saturday.



Would join you guys on the 6th, but have a schedule conflict. Might also have a conflict now with the GTG, but will come if I can.

Philbert


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 27, 2010)

Regarding the 13th:


Is anyone bringing:

Stihl 660..................stock
Husky 394/395........stock
Dolmar 9010............stock


???


----------



## rbmopar (Feb 27, 2010)

> Regarding the 13th:
> 
> 
> Is anyone bringing:
> ...



I can bring a nearly new stock 650 if you would like. My 660 has a mild port job.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 27, 2010)

I have a bone stock 066 mag if that counts. It's been around the block a time or two but runs pretty good yet.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 27, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I have a bone stock 066 mag if that counts. It's been around the block a time or two but runs pretty good yet.



Would you mind bringing it?


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 27, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I have a bone stock 066 mag if that counts. It's been around the block a time or two but runs pretty good yet.





wdchuck said:


> Would you mind bringing it?



Only if I get to race with it!!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Feb 28, 2010)

*JD....add my splitter to the list of attending.....*

I've got woodsplittingitis!!!! LOL


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 28, 2010)

I was hoping to put my 20" bar, and 72dl chain on a 90cc powerhead, if its compatible, to see the difference from my 460.


----------



## wi50 (Feb 28, 2010)

I'll bring the old ax so you can try it, maybe JD can race it and beat me with it again.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 28, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Regarding the 13th:
> Is anyone bringing:
> 
> Stihl 660..................stock
> ???



Yep, I got one I can drag along. It only has about 20 tanks of gas on it so far too, oh and that big oak was on it once too.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey, guys - Hubby & I are donating a wood stove to the GTG. The problem is how to get it up there. We are in the Milwaukee area. Is anyone coming through Milwaukee & hauling a trailer up? The stove weighs 375 lbs. so we also need some muscle to get 'er loaded.

Shari


----------



## heimannm (Feb 28, 2010)

rb - I have been trying to make those old Mac saws start and run better, we'll see if it helped any in a couple of weeks.

wdchuck - If I have a space left over I can put in my 066, it is an old one but I put a new piston in it a couple of summers ago, I don't think I've run 6 tanks of fuel through it since then.

Mark


----------



## kevin j (Feb 28, 2010)

80, 90 cc ......
I am interested in the other end of the spectrum
last time there was a fiskars 4 lb super splitter ax. can someone bring one again?

kcj


----------



## johnzski (Feb 28, 2010)

kevin j said:


> 80, 90 cc ......
> I am interested in the other end of the spectrum
> last time there was a fiskars 4 lb super splitter ax. can someone bring one again?
> 
> kcj



I can bring mine. Only has about 60 face cords thru it; just getting broke in!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Feb 28, 2010)

kevin j said:


> 80, 90 cc ......
> I am interested in the other end of the spectrum
> last time there was a fiskars 4 lb super splitter ax. can someone bring one again?
> 
> kcj



The 4lb fiskars along with a fiskars hatchet both bit the dust in one weekend. They are great for splitting wood, but apparently don't handle throwing contests very well. Time to check on that warranty. Both split from the opening in the handle up towards the steel head.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 28, 2010)

heimannm said:


> rb - I have been trying to make those old Mac saws start and run better, we'll see if it helped any in a couple of weeks.
> 
> wdchuck - If I have a space left over I can put in my 066, it is an old one but I put a new piston in it a couple of summers ago, I don't think I've run 6 tanks of fuel through it since then.
> 
> Mark





Just the powerhead. 


IF my bar/chain will fit a 90cc, small mount bar, it'll get me the comparison I'm looking for. If the bar/chain does not fit, then I'm SOL.



The Husky, Dolmar will have superior anti-vibe, but the stihl needs to be included due to dealer convenience.


----------



## grandpatractor (Feb 28, 2010)

*New contest*

I have the 2 saws I need for this GTG contests. 
poulan throwing 
and 
Beaver bowling.










Might have to let the East Dakotans throw the Beaver. It's a little lighter.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wendell (Feb 28, 2010)

Wife'nHubby said:


> Hey, guys - Hubby & I are donating a wood stove to the GTG. The problem is how to get it up there. We are in the Milwaukee area. Is anyone coming through Milwaukee & hauling a trailer up? The stove weighs 375 lbs. so we also need some muscle to get 'er loaded.
> 
> Shari



Shari, I'm probably too far west to make it work, plus I was thinking of taking the wife's car to save some gas money. This is the first time I have seen the Oslo installed. That turned out awesome.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 28, 2010)

JD, I'm calling dibs on the WT parts, especially the coil assembly and of course, the recoil assembly. 



I should add, my WT has survived multiple long distance carroms off concrete walls, and it still out cut the Dollymar 5100.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 28, 2010)

I'd like to thank Boyd.


----------



## valekbrothers (Feb 28, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Regarding the 13th:
> 
> 
> Is anyone bringing:
> ...



The 394 will be in the truck with us, It had a 20" on it when I bought it......
FYI: The 3120 has the same bar mount and is a blast with the 20" on it.......


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 28, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> The 394 will be in the truck with us, It had a 20" on it when I bought it......
> FYI: The 3120 has the same bar mount and is a blast with the 20" on it.......





If my 20" bar or 72dl chain fits, that wood be delightful. 


Fitting my sharpening methods to a stronger powerhead, for cutting on a logpile is the goal. 

I'll be mounting the bar in a pivoting manner to act as a cutoff saw, so I am researching the hands on benefit(if any) of trading my 460 for a 90cc powerhead. Sure its a 14cc upgrade, but is it worth the unknowns of getting a used(new to me) piece of equipment. 

JD has shown me, more often than should occur, that the output of a saw is related more to the operator than the tool.


----------



## polkat (Mar 1, 2010)

I will also be bringing down my 066 stocker; what else? I think i will be bringing my bro. and his 2171 probally my 026 and ??


----------



## woodyman (Mar 1, 2010)

Sounds like there is going to be alot of big saws at the GTG.Hope you have some big wood for them to chew on J.D.I really want to see how my 371 does in the bigger wood and against the bigger saws


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Mar 1, 2010)

*I'll bring my "NEW" Jonsered 830*

I'll bring my Jonsered 830.....I got it running....It's gaining compression every time I run it... I haven't cut much with it. I ripped a round with it. That was fun! There's no drop starting that saw! It's down on the ground with one knee on it and a foot in the handle!

Dan


----------



## heimannm (Mar 1, 2010)

wdchuck - My 066 and 036 have the same bar mount if that tells you anything.

Mark


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 1, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> JD has shown me, more often than should occur, that the output of a saw is related more to the operator than the tool.



I think professor JD has has educated just about everyone at the GTG's


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 2, 2010)

hey JD i think my brother inlaw will coming with us to!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 2, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> I think professor JD has has educated just about everyone at the GTG's


:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



redlinefever said:


> hey JD i think my brother inlaw will coming with us to!!!


 That's cool!!


Just so people don't worry I have kind of given up on trying to update the list. 
All I know is we have a large crowd of people coming and we should have a good variety of food .
I have a plenty of room to park. 
If any one needs overnight accommodations just let me know.
Here is a link of a map to the GTG
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Grantsburg+&state=wi&address=12913+State+Road+48


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 2, 2010)

Grandpa
Tractors 
Gathering


----------



## wendell (Mar 2, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Just so people don't worry I have kind of given up on trying to update the list.



Slacker  :hmm3grin2orange: 

:chainsawguy:


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 2, 2010)

*New toys*

Picked these up from a relative's estate yesterday. The Homelite runs, but needs some tweeking. The Stihl has spark but won't run-hopefuly I can get it running for the gtg.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 3, 2010)

Truck is going in for some repairs tomorrow, so much for the fun fund. 

No gtg for me.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 3, 2010)

*I'll be sure to eat a brat for you....*

and cut some cookies


----------



## wendell (Mar 3, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Truck is going in for some repairs tomorrow, so much for the fun fund.
> 
> No gtg for me.



I'm sorry to hear that. Hopefully we can hook up around here one of these days.


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Mar 3, 2010)

*Anyone traveling through Wisconsin Rapids to GTG?*

Is anyone traveling through Wisconsin Rapids on the way to the GTG & returning the same route? I have something that has to get up to the GTG. PM me please.

Shari


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 3, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Truck is going in for some repairs tomorrow, so much for the fun fund.
> 
> No gtg for me.



You just can't bear to see poulans flying through the air!!


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 3, 2010)

.

Chainsaw Graveyard


sniff.

.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 5, 2010)

*Way to go wdchuck*



wdchuck said:


> .
> 
> Chainsaw Graveyard
> 
> ...



You cop-out on the GTG and the thread goes silent for 2 days!LOL


----------



## wendell (Mar 5, 2010)

*GTG newbie question*

For those of us traveling from a distance, do we all bring our own gas and oil or is there some community gas we can chip in for?

Certainly not a big deal, I've got some fresh 91 octane, no ethanol, 50:1 Amsoil Saber ready to go but just curious how that is handled.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 5, 2010)

I got the OK to post this.

We will giving away a brand new 5100 with heated handles at the GTG. 
For a $20 donation, your name will entered in a drawing for a chance to win the saw. Proceeds will be given to Interfaith Caregivers along with the load of wood that we will be cutting. So if you are interested you will want to bring a 20 dollar bill along. Wetgunpowder is supplying the saw!!!
Here is a pic of the saw.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 5, 2010)

Wendell, I'll have plenty if you need it. I just mixed up a fresh batch tonigh. Truth is, if you bring more than a saw or two, and they're full when you leave, they'll probably not need gas during the day.

GT - headed your way bright and early tomorrow. Lets hope the wet stuff stays away.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> For those of us traveling from a distance, do we all bring our own gas and oil or is there some community gas we can chip in for?
> 
> Certainly not a big deal, I've got some fresh 91 octane, no ethanol, 50:1 Amsoil Saber ready to go but just curious how that is handled.



Guys usually bring their own gas and oil. But if you are traveling or forget:jawdrop:, I have some 110 octane with sabre.


----------



## wendell (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, Steve. Like I said, not a big deal to me but I'm probably bringing my wife's car and she will probably appreciate it if i don't return it smelling of 2 stroke.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 5, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> You cop-out on the GTG and the thread goes silent for 2 days!LOL



They were just waiting for the other FORD to fall, and it did.

My F250 needed work. Done.

The kids and I were on our way to pay for and pick up the F250, and the F350 clutch made a horrific sound, then the truck coasted into a friendly farmers driveway. 

The F250 was delivered today, it works. 
The F350 remains F.O.R.D., and will get towed home on saturday.


Why do I get the feeling that the raffle saw had an optional home? 


Spare gas? Yeah, stop at your local race fuel source and fill up boys, the fumes at JD's are nothing short of HIGH octane juice.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 5, 2010)

I'll bring a port-a-potty so we don't have to track any dirt into the house. 



Now if I can Just remember what I did with that 5 gallon pail...:monkey:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 5, 2010)

wdchuck said:


> Why do I get the feeling that the raffle saw had an optional home?
> 
> 
> Spare gas? Yeah, stop at your local race fuel source and fill up boys, the fumes at JD's are nothing short of HIGH octane juice.



Fords will be fords Mike!

Do not be afraid, if I win the raffle saw, I might just make ya a heck of a deal on a 6 month old unheated 5100...or maybe I need two? 

Anyone coming up from Hwy 8 or points south, Wayne's Cafe/truck stop has 110 octane unleaded at the pump. Wayne's is just west of the Jct of Hwy 8 and Hwy 35 North, on the N side of the road across from SuperAmerica. If you're coming from East Dakota, it's maybe 4 miles east of the Hwy 87 turn off.


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 6, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> If you're coming from East Dakota



If you guys keep this up, you know it is going to stick...... You have no idea how long it is going to take me to "re-learn" my address....


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 6, 2010)

Put up a bunch of pics of our charity outing from today over on the Firewood section, check it out HERE


----------



## heimannm (Mar 8, 2010)

*Bad news / Good News*

The bad news is my old Ranger went in to the shop for some diagnostic work on Friday, not quite DOA but in need of attention. It won't be done until Wednesday or Thursday this week and I have to leave on Wednesday for my appointments already scheduled

The good news is my wife thought I needed to get rid of the old Explorer so I have another Ranger, with topper, loaded with saws and ready to hit the road. I think I have 10 or 11 in there now:

2 ea SP125
SP105
SP40
1-85
840
7-10
2-10
D44
200 Bow
066 Stihl

Seems like I am forgetting something but we will find out.

Mark


----------



## woodyman (Mar 8, 2010)

Just a heads-up for anyone making any pit stops on the side of the road in WI. on the way to the GTG Sat. "WATCH OUT FOR BEARS" After the charity cut on Sat. I followed grampatractor back to his place for a little more fun and somewhere along the way we saw a black bear just off the road up in a tree.Maybe not a big deal for some,but I have never seen one out in the wild and it was quite the experience.I know nothing about bears except I don't want to be too close to one.My passenger,I don't know who he was because he was camouflaged with his new shadessaid if a bear comes after you just stand still and don't move.I told him I think I would be moving alot in the form of shaking and probably sweating alot and a couple other things.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Just a heads-up for anyone making any pit stops on the side of the road in WI. on the way to the GTG Sat. "WATCH OUT FOR BEARS"



_But PLEASE DON'T TRY TO FEED THEM ANY POTATO CHIPS!!!_

*Bear Bites Woman's Fingers Off at Wisconsin Zoo* (AP)

MANITOWOC, Wis. (March 6) -- Police say a bear bit off a woman's fingers at a Wisconsin zoo after she ignored barriers and warning signs to try to feed the animal.

The Lincoln Park Zoo in Manitowoc closed after the incident Friday morning. Police say the 47-year-old woman lost a thumb and a forefinger, and two other fingers were partially severed. The woman's boyfriend was bitten as he tried to pry the bear's mouth off her hand, but he didn't lose any fingers. Her 3-year-old granddaughter wasn't injured.

A mayor's office statement says alcohol played a factor. It's unclear which of two Asiatic black bears bit the women when she put her hand through their enclosure's fence. Police tell the Herald Times Reporter the bears likely won't be euthanized. Manitowoc is about 80 miles north of Milwaukee.

http://www.aolnews.com/nation/artic...coln-park-zoo-in-manitowoc-wisconsin/19386113


----------



## nikocker (Mar 8, 2010)

*Can't make it!!*

Last minute family things came up so I won't be making it to the GTG . . . . Maybe the next one.

Al


----------



## geobckmstr (Mar 8, 2010)

*what is it???*

close,pine city,have owb, cut lots of wood, what does gtg stand for and what is it,


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 8, 2010)

geobckmstr said:


> close,pine city,have owb, cut lots of wood, what does gtg stand for and what is it,



Get ToGether



Excuse to get the saws out and play, showoff, brag and all around have a good time.

Also, put a face to the names of some of the people on here that live in this neck of the woods.

Grandpatractor also donates the firewood that is cut and split to a local charity.

Hope you can make it. It is this Saturday. Just PM ( Private Mesage) grandpatractor for directions..........


----------



## Philbert (Mar 8, 2010)

geobckmstr said:


> what does gtg stand for and what is it,



It is worth your while if you can make it.

(If you are on this site, you will find it of interest, and probably of amusement.)

Philbert


----------



## woodyman (Mar 8, 2010)

geobckmstr said:


> close,pine city,have owb, cut lots of wood, what does gtg stand for and what is it,


 You are really close.If you like good people,good food and chain saws of every make and model you will like a GTG,and grampatractor throws one heck of a GTG


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 8, 2010)

*well, Woodyman scared another one off.....*

bears....sheesh.
if people knew how many bears there are in WI they would move to CA!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 8, 2010)

*Dolmar Goodyman came thru again!*

The Magneto Power rep came thru again big time! Camo hats, gloves, T-shirts (sorry wendell no shirts like GPT's) sweat shirts and YES! the 2010 DOLMAR calenders! Didn't think they were going to print them this year but they were sure worth the wait The model looks like she could be a twin to the redhead in SHIHLSAWING's avatar


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 8, 2010)

:biggrinbounce2::drool:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 8, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> :biggrinbounce2::drool:



Steve-no need to get me any boots-the safety helmet fits perfectly!


----------



## wendell (Mar 8, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> The Magneto Power rep came thru again big time! Camo hats, gloves, T-shirts (sorry wendell no shirts like GPT's) sweat shirts and YES! the 2010 DOLMAR calenders! Didn't think they were going to print them this year but they were sure worth the wait The model looks like she could be a twin to the redhead in SHIHLSAWING's avatar



Not sure I still want to show up then.  :hmm3grin2orange:

I'm hoping GPT has a big tent. I don't like getting wet.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 8, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Steve-no need to get me any boots-the safety helmet fits perfectly!


 I am thinking you are going to need more than just tennies for this Sat.I will have to check with J.D. friday night and see if it will be ankle boots,knee high boots or hip waders.Last spring I had to ford a small river to get back to J.D.'s place and I drive a Chevy.Looks like it will rain here for a couple days or so but Sat. looks good


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 8, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> The Magneto Power rep came thru again big time! Camo hats, gloves, T-shirts (sorry wendell no shirts like GPT's) sweat shirts and YES! the 2010 DOLMAR calenders! Didn't think they were going to print them this year but they were sure worth the wait The model looks like she could be a twin to the redhead in SHIHLSAWING's avatar



I got my 2010 Dlomar calender already a while ago....lol........My buddys out east really take good care of me ...




.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 8, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I am thinking you are going to need more than just tennies for this Sat.I will have to check with J.D. friday night and see if it will be ankle boots,knee high boots or hip waders.Last spring I had to ford a small river to get back to J.D.'s place and I drive a Chevy.Looks like it will rain here for a couple days or so but Sat. looks good



Sounds like it was pretty deep last year-was it mud?rain?orB.S.?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 8, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Steve-no need to get me any boots-the safety helmet fits perfectly!



I'd probably forget my head if it wasn't attached! I didn't have any mid week cutting planned this week anyhow.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 8, 2010)

There is a good chance that there will still be some mud around on Saturday.
The drive way is drying up nicely though.


----------



## kevin j (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a 10x10 EZUp if that would help. with or without sides.

kcj


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 8, 2010)

kevin j said:


> I have a 10x10 EZUp if that would help. with or without sides.
> 
> kcj



Right now, it looks like good weather for saturday. If that changes it might be nice to have it.


----------



## Sochr000 (Mar 8, 2010)

Crap, I have to work a 14hr day that day or I'd probably come down.


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Right now, it looks like good weather for saturday. If that changes it might be nice to have it.



It depends on where you look. weather.com has it sunny but the forecast down here still show rain for most of the state on Saturday.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 9, 2010)

If the weather conditions do not permit cutting outside, they can just bring the logs into JD's shop, there is plenty of room in there.

Hey Dan, look what I have finished now:







I think I can find enough room in the truck to include this one as well...

Mark


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Mar 9, 2010)

*Need a ride for a saw to the GTG*

Hey, guys - I am trying to get a saw up to the GTG and back. I am in the Milwaukee/Waukesha area but can get the saw as far as Wisconsin Rapids. Is anyone traveling through Wisconsin Rapids for the GTG that could pick it up from either the Milwaukee/Waukesha or Wisconsin Rapids area?

Shari


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey am I missing something, when I got to Grandpatractor's link at the bottom of his sig file it just takes me back the the beginning of this thread. I need time and an address. Where is that info hiding? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Hey am I missing something, when I got to Grandpatractor's link at the bottom of his sig file it just takes me back the the beginning of this thread. I need time and an address. Where is that info hiding? Enquiring minds want to know.



It's a riddle to keep out the riff raff. If you can't figure it out, you can't come. 

What is the sound of one hand clapping?

:hmm3grin2orange: :jester: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 9, 2010)

wendell said:


> It's a riddle to keep out the riff raff. If you can't figure it out, you can't come.



Well, then there won't be a new MS660, new MS441 and certainly no new MS362, that's right, 362 there.


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2010)

Quick, GPT, tell him how to get there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 9, 2010)

wendell said:


> It's a riddle to keep out the riff raff. If you can't figure it out, you can't come.
> 
> What is the sound of one hand clapping?
> 
> ...


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Your kinda mean-I think you'll fit right in with this bunch!!



Hows the AHEMMMMMMM comming ??????






.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok Already!!

Here is a link to a map

http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Grantsburg+&state=wi&address=12913+State+Road+48

We will be starting to get organized around 8 or so. Cutting by 9 maybe.
The weather still looks good!


----------



## Philbert (Mar 9, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Here is a link to a map
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Grantsburg+&state=wi&address=12913+State+Road+48



It's pretty easy to find with the map. *The secret for first timers is not to stop at the first house, not that his folks aren't nice, but to go to the big garage at the end of the road.

Philbert


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Your kinda mean-I think you'll fit right in with this bunch!!



Well, I have to admit, you have all made me feel very welcome so I have done my best to fit in. 

All I can say is thank gawd for the smileys, etc or people might think I'm the least bit serious and mistake me for an :censored:


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2010)

Philbert said:


> It's pretty easy to find with the map. *The secret for first timers is not to stop at the first house, not that his folks aren't nice, but to go to the big garage at the end of the road.
> 
> Philbert



Where the Hell is Grantsburg??? Sounds like three fence lines past the end of time....

Any paved roads out yander???




.


----------



## wendell (Mar 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Where the Hell is Grantsburg??? Sounds like three fence lines past the end of time....
> 
> Any paved roads out yander???
> 
> .



"If your instructions include the phrase, 'Then you turn off the paved road', you might be a redneck."
Jeff Foxworthy


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Where the Hell is Grantsburg??? Sounds like three fence lines past the end of time....
> 
> Any paved roads out yander???
> 
> ...



Three fence lines past the end of time would put you in Eastdakota!


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 9, 2010)

wendell said:


> Well, I have to admit, you have all made me feel very welcome so I have done my best to fit in.
> 
> All I can say is thank gawd for the smileys, etc or people might think I'm the least bit serious and mistake me for an :censored:




 There's smileys??????????


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 9, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Three fence lines past the end of time would put you in Eastdakota!



To get to East Dakota you need to go to 'second star to the right, and straight on till morning.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 9, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Hows the AHEMMMMMMM comming ??????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's done.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 10, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> It's done.



Glad to hear this.......Keep me posted....




.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 10, 2010)

If you tell me what AHHHHEEEEMMM is you can shoot me


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I got to test out an ahemmmmm and me likeeee, I've got a pile of parts here for aheeeeeeemmmm to send south someday


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 10, 2010)

wi50, are you planning on dragging with a .50 cal to play with? It was mentioned last year, and I was just curious. 

Randy.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a bunch of brass to fire form to a match chamber, so I could bring it with, the ammo won't be anything accurate, just surplus powder loaded with cheap pulled bullets but you still get a big bang and a smile on your face. Once I fire the brass, it forms to the chamber and I can then work it into match condition from there.

Maybe I'll even shoot it a time or two without the muzzle brake (I'll have to rember the proper tools to take it off) it's a riot but hard on the eye retinas.

I was planning to bring my .223 varmint rifle, if you guys have never been around a suppressor (silencer) it's neat to hear the difference.

we'll have to check with GPT, or a few of us can go somewhere and you guys can mess around. We can do this at my place also, it's a ways from the GTG but is on the way home for many of you. Sunday some friends were comeing out anyway to do some shooting.


----------



## Philbert (Mar 10, 2010)

*Regrets . . .*

It is now clear that I have a schedule conflict between the GTG and a work commitment this weekend. I will truly miss the fun, fellowship, education, mud, and two-cycle cloud. The GTG is the best (and loudest) thing in Grantsburg, and I encourage all who can to attend. If anything changes at the last minute, I will show up, but that is unlikely.

_****Grandpatractor is too polite to ask, but make sure that everyone wears chaps and steel-toed boots, along with the other stuff. Those things can be dangerous!****_

Philbert


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 10, 2010)

I can bring an old russian mosin-nagat if anyone is interested but please tell me first


----------



## triptester (Mar 10, 2010)

Grampatractor is in the back 40 so here is a veiw that might help first timers.

<iframe width="425" height="350" frameborder="0" scrolling="no" marginheight="0" marginwidth="0" src="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=s_q&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=45%C2%B042'9.01%22N+92%C2%B038'41.44%22W&amp;sll=45.693351,-92.799454&amp;sspn=0.087411,0.15398&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=45.702503,-92.644844&amp;spn=0.021849,0.038495&amp;t=h&amp;z=15&amp;output=embed"></iframe><br /><small><a href="http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&amp;source=embed&amp;hl=en&amp;geocode=&amp;q=45%C2%B042'9.01%22N+92%C2%B038'41.44%22W&amp;sll=45.693351,-92.799454&amp;sspn=0.087411,0.15398&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;ll=45.702503,-92.644844&amp;spn=0.021849,0.038495&amp;t=h&amp;z=15" style="color:#0000FF;text-align:left">View Larger Map</a></small>


----------



## woodyman (Mar 10, 2010)

Philbert said:


> make sure that everyone wears chaps and steel-toed boots, along with the other stuff. Those things can be dangerous!***[/B][/I][/SIZE]
> 
> Philbert


 I think he is talking to you Thor :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 10, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I think he is talking to you Thor :hmm3grin2orange:



Im actually bummed hes not coming I had an interesting thought on if he wanted to borrow me his chaps and helmet.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 10, 2010)

Philbert said:


> It is now clear that I have a schedule conflict between the GTG and a work commitment this weekend. I will truly miss the fun, fellowship, education, mud, and two-cycle cloud. The GTG is the best (and loudest) thing in Grantsburg, and I encourage all who can to attend. If anything changes at the last minute, I will show up, but that is unlikely.
> 
> _****Grandpatractor is too polite to ask, but make sure that everyone wears chaps and steel-toed boots, along with the other stuff. Those things can be dangerous!****_
> 
> Philbert


Sorry to hear that you can't make it. I'm sure we'll see you in the future tho.
And yes, let's be safe!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 10, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I have a bunch of brass to fire form to a match chamber, so I could bring it with, the ammo won't be anything accurate, just surplus powder loaded with cheap pulled bullets but you still get a big bang and a smile on your face. Once I fire the brass, it forms to the chamber and I can then work it into match condition from there.
> 
> Maybe I'll even shoot it a time or two without the muzzle brake (I'll have to rember the proper tools to take it off) it's a riot but hard on the eye retinas.
> 
> ...



Guns are good. Maybe I can talk the neighbor into bringing his little ahhemm cannon.. 
We'll find somewhere to set up a target. Do you like old cars?


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 10, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Guns are good. Maybe I can talk the neighbor into bringing his little ahhemm cannon..
> We'll find somewhere to set up a target. Do you like old cars?



That depends on the car?


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

ooooohhh.... loud guns, quiet guns with silencers, loud saws, and beer. Now if we can just get some boobies, and no GPT your man boobs do not count


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like ill pick up some more ammo.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 10, 2010)

wi50 said:


> ooooohhh.... loud guns, quiet guns with silencers, loud saws, and beer. Now if we can just get some boobies, and no GPT your man boobs do not count


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wi50 (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't want anyone eyeing up my man boobs either, try to suck on them and you'll get a white russian

I'll be sure to bring some Leinenkugels or "laffengiggles" the more you drink the more you smile untill your face goes numb


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a goodie package has arrived from Bailey's. :yourock:


----------



## wendell (Mar 10, 2010)

From the sounds of it, I'm very thankful my man boobs are almost gone. I hate when guys lust after me. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 10, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Sounds like a goodie package has arrived from Bailey's. :yourock:



Yes it did. I opened the box and said :jawdrop:





Grande Dog (Gregg) at Bailey's really put ALOT of stuff together for us.


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 10, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Yes it did. I opened the box and said :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Come on guys....................................











Am I going to have to drag my trailer all the way up there............











Just to bring home all the goodies?


Donations from wetgunpowder (Boyd's), Grande Dog (Bailey's) and my new dolmar saw...........


----------



## woodyman (Mar 10, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Guns are good. Maybe I can talk the neighbor into bringing his little ahhemm cannon..
> We'll find somewhere to set up a target. Do you like old cars?


 If you mean old cars to shoot at then yes.Last fall some hillbillies showed up and my brother and I allready had the guns out :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 10, 2010)

*I'll bring my quiet gun.....*

and some ammo.


----------



## wendell (Mar 10, 2010)

Just finished cleaning up the saws and making sure the chains are sharp (except for the Homelite. I need a smaller file).

I'm ready to GTGing!!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 11, 2010)

New guy to the forum showing up also, so be nice and show him what gentlemen we are. goes by duckdodger, just joined but doesn't get online much.

http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=47397


----------



## woodyman (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Jon,I saw how your 7300 was straining to get through that log Sat. afternoon so I made you up a special log that you might be able to power through with it  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 11, 2010)

Better put the square ground on for that.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 11, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Hey Jon,I saw how your 7300 was straining to get through that log Sat. afternoon so I made you up a special log that you might be able to power through with it  :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey HEAVYFUEL-Can't wait for you to CUT THE CHEESE!:jawdrop:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm hoping someone is taking pictures at the GTG. I can't make it due to family commitments. Can you buy a raffle ticket w/out being there?


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 11, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> I'm hoping someone is taking pictures at the GTG. I can't make it due to family commitments. Can you buy a raffle ticket w/out being there?



PM sent


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 11, 2010)

Looks like we are getting mostly ready. Shop is a little cleaner now. It will be a bit muddy. We might have to get a little creative with the parking depending on how many cars we get. Might have to put the early birds to work a little on friday night.


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 11, 2010)

let me kknow jd i can be there earlier if need be !! i was thinkin bout stoppin by boyds also forgot the home brewed houch guess i will have to send it in the mail also what time do u get off????????????????


----------



## wendell (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I'm here in beautiful St Croix Falls, WI and I can tell you, the excitement is physically palpable for the upcoming GTG. It is amazing to see the anticipation in the eyes of the residents!!!


----------



## wi50 (Mar 12, 2010)

Was hopeing to get to mess with some chains on friday but have to go south for a class. I had some things come up that NEED to be taken care of on Saturday, meetings in the morning on things that need to be filed before monday and a possiable family issue on my wifes side. I'll try my best to get there. Life and work seam to get in the way of fun.


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 12, 2010)

wi50 said:


> Was hopeing to get to mess with some chains on friday but have to go south for a class. I had some things come up that NEED to be taken care of on Saturday, meetings in the morning on things that need to be filed before monday and a possiable family issue on my wifes side. I'll try my best to get there. Life and work seam to get in the way of fun.



That sucks. Hopefully you can make it later on. We'll make sure to save you some beer. I was really looking forward to checking out your rifles.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 12, 2010)

wi50 said:


> Was hopeing to get to mess with some chains on friday but have to go south for a class. I had some things come up that NEED to be taken care of on Saturday, meetings in the morning on things that need to be filed before monday and a possiable family issue on my wifes side. I'll try my best to get there. Life and work seam to get in the way of fun.



So what you're really saying is that you're waiting by the mailbox for that MS650 to show up...

Just Kiddin! Hope you can make it.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 12, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> let me kknow jd i can be there earlier if need be !! i was thinkin bout stoppin by boyds also forgot the home brewed houch guess i will have to send it in the mail also what time do u get off????????????????



I'll be at Boyd's till 4 or 5. We see how things go. Heading down to breakfast now. See you boys later.


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 12, 2010)

ok c u at boyds


----------



## johnzski (Mar 12, 2010)

*see you tommorrow*

got everything loaded up. staying at the BIL's motel in Rice Lake tonight and will be over in the a.m.


----------



## JeepNJesse (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm leaving my place at 3:00 AM so i can get up there early enough to have breakfast. See you all there!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 12, 2010)

You guys have a good time we'll check all your pic when we get back from our Mo GTG. Two GTG the same day, thats a bunch of saws! I haven't looked hope you have good weather, we got a little rain coming.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 12, 2010)

Davec and I will be pulling out of Hudson, WI around 9 am so it will be about 10:30 or so when the real saws get there. opcorn:oke:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 12, 2010)

Have some good fun guys!


----------



## tjbier (Mar 12, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Have some good fun guys!



:agree2:
Looking forward to seeing the pics!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm already waiting for the pics and video, you guys have a good one.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Mar 12, 2010)

unable to make it up to the gtg funds are a little tight right now, and the dodge only gets 10 mpg so cant afford gas maybe i can make it next time, sucks because i just got a new 031 for $20 and just got it running about an hour ago all it needed was a good cleaning. some redneck parts fiting off an 056


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 12, 2010)

Somebody must have forgotten to tell Ma Nature that wdchuck ain't coming...sure is getting foggy. Drive safe everyone, and I'll see y'all up there, should be on site by 9 or so.

Gonna have to drive the car tomorrow, need brake work on the truck, and the ground's a little too wet and cold to be rolling around under it right now. How many saws fit in the trunk of an Impala?


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 12, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> You guys have a good time we'll check all your pic when we get back from our Mo GTG. Two GTG the same day, thats a bunch of saws! I haven't looked hope you have good weather, we got a little rain coming.



That many saws running in one general area of the globe could just alter the Earths rotation.......... I'll bet we could even end up losing close to an hour overnight.......




sawtroll said:


> Have some good fun guys!




Thanks Sawtroll, Sure wish you could make it to one....... I could spend days picking your brain trying to soak up a fraction of that vast knowledge...


----------



## HuskyMurph (Mar 12, 2010)

il be bringing 2 more dolkitas i scored tonight. man do i have luck. these ones better then my first one. they need some tuning. see you guys in the am.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 13, 2010)

*I am getting ready to leave now....*

I was going to leave around 11 but the MIL decided she wanted the bathroom sink in NOW. I'll be rolling in early in the weeeeeee morning hours....3-4 maybe. See you guys there.


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 13, 2010)

Hope all goes well for everyone! Looking forward to some pictures, I'm stuck working 7 day 12 hour weeks now until Easter.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally sent all the AS guests to bed. There has been plenty of bsing going on.
Been having a good time already. There has been lots of filing in the shop tonight, getting ready for the big day tomorrow. Oh I guess that is today.:monkey:


----------



## nikocker (Mar 13, 2010)

Have a great time with the guys JD.
Can't wait to see the photos.

Al


----------



## wi50 (Mar 13, 2010)

with all this mud should I bring the Gator? at least people can use it to haul things from where they park.

I've also got a vice mounted in the front reciever, nice for sharpening.


----------



## polkat (Mar 13, 2010)

*5 saws heaing south*

We got 5 saws in the back of a Kia pointing south


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 13, 2010)

*Early GTG Report*

Family commitment had me leaving early. Our saw raffle was such a huge hit that we drew for TWO! DOLMAR 5100's with heated handles. Many guys bought more than 1 ticket-THANKS A TON! Jeep-n-Jesse and VINIFIREWOOD were the lucky winners. Thanks also to the mods for allowing us to do this-All proceeds will be forwarded to INTERFAITH CAREGIVERS of Burnett Co. Wisc. Many cameras were also in attendence, I'm sure many pictures will follow.WGP


----------



## kevin j (Mar 13, 2010)

well assuming your day was better than mine. 
Headed north early and about Rush City the alternator on the ancient minivan (which was on duty as the SUV was in the shop for work) quit. Headed back home, get an hour of travel until the bat voltage was too low to run, then some charging by good samaritans, and repeat process. got home and changed it (napa replaced it free but it is a PITA that the qc is getting poor on once great brands) so life is back to normal.

Missed the great people, the great barbecue and great fun.

So the modified Mild Thing will remain untuned and untested, and the gallon of homemade strawberry ice cream will go right to my wasteline.


awaiting pics


Boyd: I still want the HD filter kit, PM sent.


kcj

kcj


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 13, 2010)

A couple of quick "best of" shots before I head out for the night. I've got well over 100 pics I'll get uploaded to an online album, and probably post more here as well.

Trailer load of saws, I'd say this is MAYBE 1/4 of the total there, or less:







Mr Heimann with one of his big Macs working over a 30 some inch poplar. I think this is his 840, but could be one of the 125s. Remember the size of this log, it will play into another pic.






Dinner on the grill, thanks to everyone who brought the great grub, especially Redlinefever for the pork butts:






One of the guys after attacking the poplar with a short barred hotrod Stihl. I have a video of this to get up tomorrow, impressive:






Group photo:






I'll be back shortly with shots of the saw winners, and a nice pic of Thorcw's new safety gear


----------



## davec (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't take my camera out much, but this is a partial shot of the saws there. I bet this isn't even close to half of them. Edit: Looks like Steve is faster on the draw than me...

Interesting time, good people, lots of neat saws! Big thanks to JD for hosting and the sponsors.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 13, 2010)

The boys decided Thorcw could use an apparel upgrade, here's the new sawin shades, picked to match the exhaust stylings of the "Minnesota Mosquito"






Here's Wetgunpowder presenting the winners with their saws. (Actually the same saw, the response wasn't expected to be this much. Only one saw was originally going to be raffled off, so I think Vinifirewood took this saw home with him, and JeepnJesse will receive his soon.) If I remember right, I think $400 or so will be given to Interfaith Caregivers as a result of the raffle.

JeepnJesse:






Vinifirewood:






NOTE: In case of mad significant others over a new saw, this post shall be considered legal proof that the saws were not in fact purchased with momma's jewelry money!

Later everyone, gotta go  with the neighbor for a bit. Oh, and don't forget to set them dang clocks ahead tonight.


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like Mark needs a bigger saw log.


----------



## TRI955 (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks like you guys had a great day running some saws!!!


Mike


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, finally getting to bed. I'll post some pics in the morning.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 14, 2010)

if you'd have ate more of that salsa, you'd be up already posting pictures


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 14, 2010)

wi50 said:


> if you'd have ate more of that salsa, you'd be up already posting pictures



Who brought that anyways? & which is hotter the #4 or #5 jar? WOW!!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

wi50 said:


> if you'd have ate more of that salsa, you'd be up already posting pictures



I've been up, eeewwweee! I had plenty of that salsa, that was some good stuff.


Ryan,Natalie and Clint are on their way home now. Man I sure liked those piped saws. That 026 really hauls. 

I also want to say "Thanks" to all who came and I hope you had a good time.
I know I did. I might have to take a nap this afternoon.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

*Heres some pics*

We didn't get everyone in the picture, but we had most of them. 
I think we had 56 all together show up. 






wendell just couldn't wait to get his 7901 into that wood pile.





Triptester and his son brought up his fancy splitter. That thing is slick!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

Thorcw carrying somthing?










Bob was a big dolmar fan.LOL


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

That is for sure. Thanks again JD for your great hospitality!!

I didn't take many pictures are there seemed to be almost as many cameras as saws but here's another of the saws that were there.






and here are our timekeepers





and here is how we started our day, filing up the dump truck for the Interfaith Caregivers.






Great to meet you all. I can't wait for the net one!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

Jon talking to some yahoo that called to see how it went.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:





Grizzly and woodyman trying to figure out why those huskies keep getting their butts whooped. 





thorcw sharing his vast wealth of knowledge and experience with Scott and Ryan


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

wi50 did a little late evening cylinder swapping


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 14, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Who brought that anyways? & which is hotter the #4 or #5 jar? WOW!!!



That was me. 5 Is hotter than 4 and you should see #6 which I did not bring! #6 Has been known to melt new holes in the ozone.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> That was me. 5 Is hotter than 4 and you should see #6 which I did not bring! #6 Has been known to melt new holes in the ozone.



We started with #5 and it was burning pretty good, but you just couldn't stop eating it. Cleaned out my sinuses real good!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 14, 2010)

*Saw raffle update*

A total of $420 was raised in the saw raffle and will be donated to INTERFAITH CAREGIVERS of Burnett Co. WI Thanks again to all that bought a shot at it-esp those who took multiple shots! Was great to meet some new people and reconnect with others. For all the guys that could not attend remember one thing about GPT and HEAVYFUEL's GTG's-there probably is another one allready in the planning stages!Thanks again for the great time JD and Jon!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 14, 2010)

Too flippin nice to stare at the computer waiting for pics to upload, I'm takin the wheeler and heading for the woods.

Be back tonight!


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

And a big thank you to Mrs. GPT. I thanked her as I was leaving and told her it can't be easy being invaded by 50+ guys with chainsaws and she just laughed!!

I wished her a very peaceful Sunday.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thanks again guys*

Just wanted to put out a Huge Thanks to GPT and HF for the fun day yesterday. I had a great time meeting you guys and being able to put faces to names and that trailer load of saws was awesome too.

Also a big thanks goes out to WGP for the raffle. 
Yes I was a lucky winner of a saw but I think the true winners are those folks that bennefit from what you guys are doin up there thru the INTERFAITH CAREGIVERS, thats just plain awesome. GPT said somethin about cuttin up some more wood for them, comin up in a couple weeks, would love to come help with that so let me know. 

Also thanks to WGP and Bailey's for all the door prizes.


----------



## stihlgoing (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Mar 14, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> We started with #5 and it was burning pretty good, but you just couldn't stop eating it. Cleaned out my sinuses real good!



It was my first year making salsa so I experimented with 6 different recipes, and so you saw attempts #4 and 5. Recipe #6 was 50% composed of thse nasty little red peppers that are hot as you know where. Recipe #5 had 2 cups out of a total of 14 cups of those little buggers. Recipe #4 had 1 cup of those peppers. All of the ingredients were grown in my garden.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Looks like there was a good turn out*

Congratulations go out to the two winners of the 5100 dolmars.. 

Now for those of us that were unable to goWERE ARE THE PICS. Quit teasing us 56 people and there is only 12 pics posted so far:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


Beefie


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

Well, unfortunately, the official photographer decided to go play in the woods today instead of doing his duty and getting the pics posted.


----------



## Beefie (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve get out of the woods and post the picsOn a more serious note are we still on for Wood cutting for charity on april 17th?

Beefie


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like you had a nice turn out, nice pics as well.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 14, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Steve get out of the woods and post the picsOn a more serious note are we still on for Wood cutting for charity on april 17th?
> 
> Beefie



Lord willing and the creeks don't rise we'll all gtg againon Apr 17th to cut for charity


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Too flippin nice to stare at the computer waiting for pics to upload, I'm takin the wheeler and heading for the woods.
> 
> Be back tonight!


 Thats what I think.I just came in for a cold one than back out again,it's way too nice out .I have alot of pics and vids I will be doing tonight.I had a very good time and learned alot at grampatractor's GTG.Thanks J.D. and all the others that helped for another great GTG.From what I saw and heard those guys and gals from Iowa sure know how to have a good time but I noticed that there was one that had some weird looking exhaust systems on his saws:jawdrop:but they sure did sound sweeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Lord willing and the creeks don't rise we'll all gtg againon Apr 17th to cut for charity


  I am hoping that gtg in that sentence means that we would be racing,bsing,cutting wood and helping out a very fine charity all at the same time


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Thanks to everyone*

Thanks to everyone for a great time, grandpatractor for hosting, and to WGP and bailey's for the door prizes. Looking forward to the gtg. Hopefuly I can come up agian in a few weeks to help cut for charity.


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah Thanks JD and jon and carolyn and boyd and everbody that help out !! Had alot of fun and cant wait for another one been thinkin about a new saw to build but dont know yet guess i will put my order in for a piston so i can get on the waiting list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just got into iowa!!just another3.5 to 4 hours of driving left.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> Yeah Thanks JD and jon and carolyn and boyd and everbody that help out !! Had alot of fun and cant wait for another one been thinkin about a new saw to build but dont know yet guess i will put my order in for a piston so i can get on the waiting list!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just got into iowa!!just another3.5 to 4 hours of driving left.


 Your ears must still be ringing.What were you thinking bringing something like this to a GTG.Is that your 2 saw plan:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

Jon was working his butt off all day


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

There was some conflick between the state log rolling champ and the county champ so they decided to have a dry log rolling competition



I got 23 short vids to upload tonight.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*is the 50 cal going to be at the April 17 GTG??????*

just wondering.....since there was still half a box of ammo left....


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> just wondering.....since there was still half a box of ammo left....


 I can't hear you,what?


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 14, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Jon talking to some yahoo that called to see how it went.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Yahoo???? .................................I didn't even know they had phones out there ....





.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

Don't know who's



cutting but thats Thor behide him.Couldn't miss glow in the dark ThorThats looks like a rather big Husqvarna with a large bar:jawdrop:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

04ultra said:


> Yahoo???? .................................I didn't even know they had phones out there ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They had outdoor plumbing


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> They had outdoor plumbing



5 Gal pail and hand full of leaves ........


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Don't know who's
> 
> 
> 
> cutting but thats Thor behide him.Couldn't miss glow in the dark ThorThats looks like a rather big Husqvarna with a large bar:jawdrop:


One of the Murphs?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*that 50 cal sure was fun...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1SQOakzO8
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

There are 103 more vids from the GTG......going to take a while to load them since they are all HD. days.....


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*is there anyone near me with REALLY fast upload?*

It is going to take a week to load these....unless I should post the best ones and take requests for the others.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1SQOakzO8
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> There are 103 more vids from the GTG......going to take a while to load them since they are all HD. days.....



Dude, I want one....


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Don't know who's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man that is one handsome looking fella with that 3120........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zS1SQOakzO8
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zS1SQOakzO8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> 
> There are 103 more vids from the GTG......going to take a while to load them since they are all HD. days.....



Nice looking 50, I bet that cannon was fun to shoot.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> It is going to take a week to load these....unless I should post the best ones and take requests for the others.


 <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GrMdFSCKeDI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GrMdFSCKeDI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> I request this one of grampatractor demonstrating the wrong way and the right way to race a WildThing at the GTG :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Nice looking 50, I bet that cannon was fun to shoot.



That thing was a blast. It didn't take long before the neighbor was calling and checking to see if we were ok.(It rattled the windows in his house a 1/4 mile away) He thought something blew up. 
Now we have to let him know when we do it again so he can shoot it too. 

That thing really put out a concussion. Especially just back at an angle to the muzzle brake.:jawdrop:


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*The vid did not pick up the incredible noise that thing makes....*

the neighbors called and said their windows were shaking a 1/4 mile away and wanted to know what blew up!!!! One of them even came over to see what was going on. It was a ton of fun. We wanted to take off the brake but did not have a spanner wrench.....bummer. THAT would have been fun. If Marty can make it next year I want to try it without.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> the neighbors called and said their windows were shaking a 1/4 mile away and wanted to know what blew up!!!! One of them even came over to see what was going on. It was a ton of fun. We wanted to take off the brake but did not have a spanner wrench.....bummer. THAT would have been fun. If Marty can make it next year I want to try it without.


Not me,I just want to watch you do it.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*you posted right before I did.....*



grandpatractor said:


> That thing was a blast. It didn't take long before the neighbor was calling and checking to see if we were ok.(It rattled the windows in his house a 1/4 mile away) He thought something blew up.
> Now we have to let him know when we do it again so he can shoot it too.
> 
> That thing really put out a concussion. Especially just back at an angle to the muzzle brake.:jawdrop:



one way do describe the concussion is.....
put a piece of plywood on your chest and have someone hit it with a sledgehammer.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvWQWnZzVLU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvWQWnZzVLU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Someone that knows how to run a WildThing


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> Man that is one handsome looking fella with that 3120........:hmm3grin2orange:



:jawdrop::bang: Glenn??


----------



## wi50 (Mar 14, 2010)

you'll shoot your eye out kid...... why would anyone want to shoot one of those things anyway?


----------



## HuskyMurph (Mar 14, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> One of the Murphs?


man i switched the 42 inch bar off 10 mintues to early. maybe next time i can bring it up again.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks Granpatractor and heavy fuel for haveing a awsome gtg. also everybody that helped me tune my saws. cant wait for the next one. maybe next time all the Murphs will come


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxIKr9mPI90&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxIKr9mPI90&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a very old saw that didn't skip a beat.Don't know alot of member names,sorry.I did keep an eye on a few I thought were hillbillies:monkey:


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like we've brought AS to a crawl tonight and we still don't have Steve back from the woods yet with all of our pictures.


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/GrMdFSCKeDI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/GrMdFSCKeDI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> I request this one of grampatractor demonstrating the wrong way and the right way to race a WildThing at the GTG :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't care who you are, that's funny!


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWassOkPqh8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWassOkPqh8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> I think this is Mark with one of his low end torque monsters:jawdrop:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/av3K5-oFWmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/av3K5-oFWmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor is this you(I can't see too good who it is) using one of Marks pieces of old iron?


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*you better.....LOL*



HuskyMurph said:


> man i switched the 42 inch bar off 10 mintues to early. maybe next time i can bring it up again.



you remember how to tune em now? It does not hurt to practice every once in a while.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*here is another vid....*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5JUUL3pYao
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5JUUL3pYao&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/T5JUUL3pYao&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> one way do describe the concussion is.....
> put a piece of plywood on your chest and have someone hit it with a sledgehammer.



You shoot that thing without the muzzle brake, it will feel like that sledge hammer hitting your shoulder minus the plywood. OUCH!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*the only two guns with suppressors.....*

The .223 went first followed by the .22 discovery. I think Marty said the .223 was shooting 40 grains but not sure. The .22 disco was shooting 28 grains. Pretty darn quiet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezVtS0L3xzI
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ezVtS0L3xzI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ezVtS0L3xzI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nSKOyJcIppM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nSKOyJcIppM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> I think this is treemonkey with a very strong running Stihl.This guy could really cut,his first cookie was even faster.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*you mean this one?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiCK0nerDno
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiCK0nerDno&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MiCK0nerDno&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/av3K5-oFWmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/av3K5-oFWmE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Thor is this you(I can't see too good who it is) using one of Marks pieces of old iron?



I couldnt tell it might be me I thought my sweatshirt was more orange then that. Thank you JD and everyone for making it a fun day.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 14, 2010)

Some of the saw early in the day, seems to be a lot of yellow in one corner.







Another view of the saws, later in the day.






Here is a view of some of the guys in attendance.






Goodies for the door prizes, thanks again to Boyd and to Baileys.






Ryan (Redline) touching up the inside of a chain, next time we get together you can show us how to flip the chain inside out like that....






A few more to follow.

Mark


----------



## heimannm (Mar 14, 2010)

A little out of order here, inside JD's shop early in the day, that's Woodchuck, Jon, Ryan and his buddy in the back, JD, and Thor.






Here is the spot they promised to me if I needed to work on a saw, fortunately they all worked this day and I didn't have to make any emergency repairs. Later in the day Dan (Manyhobbies) was giving some demos on the chain grinder.






Here are some of the guys cutting and splitting some firewood, they loaded the truck in near record time.






In the truck, Boyd is giving instructions on the differences between a Moose and a Squirrel, sorry but I didn't get any pictures of the squirrel demo.






JD said the driveway was drying up nicely earlier in the week, glad I wasn't around to see it when it was muddy. I think that is Bob touching up a chain.






Mark


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 14, 2010)

Just got home and got all the important stuff unloaded for now.I got a bad itch to build a 066 with a two piece head hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm like i need more projects to do:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Also did anybody get video of me running to 026???


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*It was great to spend time with some of the great guys on this forum.*

I really enjoyed it and plan on attending the next one. Thank you to all who made it possible.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 14, 2010)

Grizzly Adams with a Husky and a little Mac






Metals working on a 1-43?






And the McCulloch in the cut






Sorry I didn't learn more about Scott, but he had some pretty fast saws build from misc. bits and pieces. He also knew how to run a saw as you can see in some of the videos posted earlier, here he is giving Ryan's modded saw a go.






And here is a photo of Ryan with his sweet 026, interesting sound from that little bitty stinger.






Mark


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a big Husqvarna maybe with a loooooong bar and a brave person holding the end of the bar:jawdrop:Looks like Thor was after another big cookie


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*don't worry...its loading.*

.


redlinefever said:


> Just got home and got all the important stuff unloaded for now.I got a bad itch to build a 066 with a two piece head hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm like i need more projects to do:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: Also did anybody get video of me running to 026???


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*his inner dog died....*

it came loose and got scraped up by the chain. Then his chain came off....finished the cut though.



woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a big Husqvarna maybe with a loooooong bar and a brave person holding the end of the bar:jawdrop:Looks like Thor was after another big cookie


----------



## heimannm (Mar 14, 2010)

Last group. Woodchuck and the fastest Wildthing in all of Wisconsin.






Wendell putting the SP125 into the big log, I think he was smiling when he got done.






Another shot of the lovely ladies that patiently kept time when we were running competetions. I think the sound of the McCulloch saws must have scared them so bad they couldn't press the button until way, way after the cut was completed.






My brothers both made it today as well, Ray, Ed, and JD posing for the camera.






And here are the older Heimann boys all together in one place talkinging saws, eating meat, playing in the mud, and all the while breathing two stroke exhaust and fresh air, all in all a great day.






Thanks again to JD, Jon, Boyd, Baileys, and everyone else that helped make this another great success.

That's all folks.

Mark


----------



## Philbert (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice photos. Looks like everyone had a great time. Wish I could have joined you.

Philbert


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Looks like a big Husqvarna maybe with a loooooong bar and a brave person holding the end of the bar:jawdrop:Looks like Thor was after another big cookie





That was the red version,,,,,, I think it is a 2194?


----------



## wendell (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, Mark, I was definitely smiling. I gotta get me one of those. Thanks again for letting me run it.

Tried to rep you for your WGP moose impersonation comment but it says I have to wait. That gave me a big laugh!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Mar 14, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> That was the red version,,,,,, I think it is a 2194?



Actually that was a J-Red 2095


----------



## isaaccarlson (Mar 14, 2010)

*026....with pipe*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwWP8F4EoW4
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwWP8F4EoW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwWP8F4EoW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 14, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwWP8F4EoW4
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwWP8F4EoW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xwWP8F4EoW4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



That is the only 026 that I enjoyed running.:rockn::rockn:


----------



## heimannm (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a big Husqvarna maybe with a loooooong bar and a brave person holding the end of the bar:jawdrop:Looks like Thor was after another big cookie



If that was the saw with the long bar in the shop all day, the clutch cover said 2094.

Mark


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 14, 2010)

heimannm said:


> If that was the saw with the long bar in the shop all day, the clutch cover said 2094.
> 
> Mark



atleast I had a couple numbers right.......

It is red isn't it???????? I think I got that part right.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lV-QaRgu_bg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lV-QaRgu_bg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a good running Makita I think.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KrgRgTQ1g7o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a big Husqvarna maybe with a loooooong bar and a brave person holding the end of the bar:jawdrop:Looks like Thor was after another big cookie



lol didnt want them to pinch the bar didnt help much


----------



## little possum (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow what a turn out. Looks like yall had a good time. Sure was a bunch of saws out there. Nice to see that it had a cause, and helped out.

Redline, I need to know how to flip the chains inside out. Please share your secret


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 14, 2010)

Woodyman can you email the video of me running the old mac to my email [email protected]. Also if anyone else has a video of me can I please get a copy


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lc9zPAqe4KA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lc9zPAqe4KA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Is this GrizzlyAdams86 and his Husqvarna 288?


----------



## woodyman (Mar 14, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Woodyman can you email the video of me running the old mac to my email [email protected]. Also if anyone else has a video of me can I please get a copy


Comming your way Thor.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Comming your way Thor.



Danke


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-qbvCSzj7I4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-qbvCSzj7I4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Heavyfuel with his Dolmar 7300 BB I think trying to impersonate a famus cookie cutter


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkXqLbbeJH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkXqLbbeJH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> grampatractor with a very loud and very modded 026 belonging to redlinefeverA few more vids left,but I am done for tonight.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yup, I'm easily distracted!!! My new 420 (thanks Jazz3ring!) might never get used by me again, my buddy's wife got a hold of it today and won't give it back LOL!

There's a hundred plus pictures here: Steve's Pics. 

I'll get a few videos uploaded tomorrow after work. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## rbmopar (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxIKr9mPI90&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oxIKr9mPI90&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a very old saw that didn't skip a beat.Don't know alot of member names,sorry.I did keep an eye on a few I thought were hillbillies:monkey:



Hey thats me with a Mall 2mg. Thanks for putting up a video, I did not know anybody was recording me. The video does not do justice to how hard you have to pull on that thing to get it to cut. That 9/16 Mall chain is not very impressive stuff. If I had to it to cut firewood, it would be awfully cold in the house.

Randy


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yup, I'm easily distracted!!! My new 420 (thanks Jazz3ring!) might never get used by me again, my buddy's wife got a hold of it today and won't give it back LOL!
> 
> There's a hundred plus pictures here: Steve's Pics.
> 
> I'll get a few videos uploaded tomorrow after work. Thanks for your patience!



Iknow where you can get another one.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wHLYWBetzs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7wHLYWBetzs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> A couple guys racingIs it rbmopar and heavyfuel?


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-y1b8AC6XQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-y1b8AC6XQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>  I think this is treemonkey running one of his Stihls with a pipe:jawdrop:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2010)

valekbrothers said:


> That was the red version,,,,,, I think it is a 2194?



There never was a 2194, just 2094 and 2095 - and they weren't red versions of any Husky.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLgRBl9YZxE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jLgRBl9YZxE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like redlinefever with a piped 7900 and treemonkey looking on


----------



## 7oaks (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations to you all - looks like you had a great, albeit muddy, time. Do I count 50 participants? WOW!


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah the 7900 had timing issue we think havent got into it yet to see!!so it will run much better one we figuire it out


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lV-QaRgu_bg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lV-QaRgu_bg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like a good running Makita I think.



Thanks, Woodyman!


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wendell said:


> That is for sure. Thanks again JD for your great hospitality!!
> 
> I didn't take many pictures are there seemed to be almost as many cameras as saws but here's another of the saws that were there.
> 
> ...


 I thought those two girls were the Dolmar cheer lead'en squad:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> Yeah the 7900 had timing issue we think havent got into it yet to see!!so it will run much better one we figuire it out


 I thought it sounded sweet,not quite right on but I think any saw with a pipe sounds sweet


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Mar 15, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> There never was a 2194, just 2094 and 2095 - and they weren't red versions of any Husky.



You are all right. It is a 2095 with a 2094 recoil & a few other parts, some how those recoils don't hold up to long. It's had a rough life.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Mar 15, 2010)

isaaccarlson said:


> you remember how to tune em now? It does not hurt to practice every once in a while.


yeah but i will need to practice


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkXqLbbeJH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VkXqLbbeJH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> grampatractor with a very loud and very modded 026 belonging to redlinefeverA few more vids left,but I am done for tonight.



How'd your 346 do against this 026?


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-y1b8AC6XQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/G-y1b8AC6XQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> I think this is treemonkey running one of his Stihls with a pipe:jawdrop:


And that is OAK!!:jawdrop:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nOgWnKEyP6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nOgWnKEyP6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Sorry I forgot alot of names.Nice running Stihl


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> How'd your 346 do against this 026?


 I don't want to talk about it.My 346 was not even close to the same class as redlinefevers tricked out 026grampatractor would know the times though.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nOgWnKEyP6A&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nOgWnKEyP6A&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object> Sorry I forgot alot of names.Nice running Stihl



I think that is Bob with an 028 that has been monkeyed with.:monkey:


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> How'd your 346 do against this 026?



 I have absolutely *no* faith in GTG comparisons - too many variables usually are involved!


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 15, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> How'd your 346 do against this 026?





woodyman said:


> I don't want to talk about it.My 346 was not even close to the same class as redlinefevers tricked out 026grampatractor would know the times though.



Ya that 026 was in a class by itself.
Redlinefever did a heck of a job with it.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nhDy2kbHQqg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nhDy2kbHQqg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Mark with another old Mac.Manyhobbies looked to be very interested in something Mark was doing.At first I thought it was Thor looking for a big cookie


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Mark with another old Mac.Manyhobbies looked to be very interested in something Mark was doing.At first I thought it was Thor looking for a big cookie



You are just unrelenting


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nhDy2kbHQqg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nhDy2kbHQqg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Mark with another old Mac.Manyhobbies looked to be very interested in something Mark was doing.At first I thought it was Thor looking for a big cookie



Mark is cool, and a very good guy!


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I have absolutely *no* faith in GTG comparisons - too many variables usually are involved!



:agree2:

Or, at least it explains why I didn't do better.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yup, I'm easily distracted!!! My new 420 (thanks Jazz3ring!) might never get used by me again, my buddy's wife got a hold of it today and won't give it back LOL!
> 
> There's a hundred plus pictures here: Steve's Pics.
> 
> I'll get a few videos uploaded tomorrow after work. Thanks for your patience!



I couldn't get it to insert dosn't work like flickr.
I like this one. Saw in mud print.

http://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/100KZ650#5448688658962809682

Nice bunch of pics.


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanksfor all the comments guys!!!!!!!!! This saw has quite a bit left in it also It was running stock almost brand new chain round ground and a 7 pin sprocket now I have a diffrent bar and chain and going to a 8 . When u seen me cut in the video with it that was the third set of three cuts that i had done with the saw so still gettin used to it and where the rpm band is as u could tell in the video!!!!!!We all had a great time from my group!!!!


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tP2b2LmNwZ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tP2b2LmNwZ0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Looks like redlinefever with a stihl.Don't know which Stihl,they all look small when Ryan is holding them:jawdrop: This is the last vid I have


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman thats bob the guy that was with treemonkey(scott).They have alot of time into that 280


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 15, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> I couldn't get it to insert dosn't work like flickr.
> I like this one. Saw in mud print.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/SteveInNWWI/100KZ650#5448688658962809682
> ...



Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)

Here's the pic:


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

wendell said:


> :agree2:
> 
> Or, at least it explains why I didn't do better.


 :agree2: I am going to use that excuse too.


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 15, 2010)

so when is the next GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cant wait


----------



## WetGunPowder (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:



I'll guess the one with the dirty bottom:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:



I'm not good enough to guess that but will hang around and watch the fun in the thread.


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> so when is the next GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Cant wait



Yeah, I'm already watching that IL/IN/OH thread to see what comes of that. Northern Indiana won't be any farther than Grantsburg!


----------



## woodyman (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:


 It is not my sawIt looks like a Husqvarna,an old one


----------



## redlinefever (Mar 15, 2010)

wendell said:


> Yeah, I'm already watching that IL/IN/OH thread to see what comes of that. Northern Indiana won't be any farther than Grantsburg!


 Where at in indiana steve might be interested!!!


----------



## wendell (Mar 15, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> Where at in indiana steve might be interested!!!



There still trying to figure out where to hold it.

I'm GTG addicted!


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> It is not my sawIt looks like a Husqvarna,an old one



looks like my homelite since the bottom of it was muddy


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:



I wasn't there- its been two hours-and I'm a newb so I'll just blurt out it was an Olympyk, not quite as big as mine. Seems I've heard that before...


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:




*JD's foot print!!!*




.


----------



## cuttinscott (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:



looks like a Johnsonsred print............ I bet it had to get yanked out by a Dolmar lol



Scott


----------



## Diesel Pro (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:




In case anyone missed the pic  :camera:


----------



## Diesel Pro (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Yep, I was gonna see how sharp some of the saw nuts on here are. I know what saw made that print, as do some of the others at the GTG - let's see if anyone can guess what saw made that print (You guys that already know, hold off for a while so we can see what everyone's made of)
> 
> Here's the pic:



You see it can be done without the embedded image. 

Not trying to be a smartass there's just not a lot of point in repeating the same picture over and over in a thread.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 15, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


>






Just one more time ........................





.


----------



## tree monkey (Mar 16, 2010)

I think this is treemonkey running one of his Stihls with a pipe

redline let me put the pipe from his 7900 on my 066. that was a mistake. now i have to build a pipe
the saw is a work saw. it has a 20inch bar and full skip jg chain new out of the box. 8 pin sprocket. i forgot my big sprocket.

i'm working on a 066 race saw but slow to get it done.

had alot of fun, made some new freinds, met alot of people.


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 16, 2010)

Neil Armstrong? "thats one small step for man..."


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 16, 2010)

The last GTG I got a phone-call from was Spikes last one, but then he is one of my best friends on here!


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm going to be sad to see this thread end. It will be like the GTG is finally over.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

wendell said:


> I'm going to be sad to see this thread end. It will be like the GTG is finally over.



It might last longer than you think.
The Arkansas Oklahoma GTG from back in December is still going strong, we use it for those members to stay in touch.


----------



## little possum (Mar 16, 2010)

Our Gtg just got rebumped again. Its been since October, but it is being used for plans for the next one.

Anybody ever thought about a webcam at the GTG? May get kind of boring, but for those that werent able to make it, they could still enjoy it live.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Mar 16, 2010)

little possum said:


> Our Gtg just got rebumped again. Its been since October, but it is being used for plans for the next one.
> 
> Anybody ever thought about a webcam at the GTG? May get kind of boring, but for those that werent able to make it, they could still enjoy it live.



We talked about it then decded it was a bad idea to be live.


----------



## woodyman (Mar 16, 2010)

little possum said:


> Anybody ever thought about a webcam at the GTG? May get kind of boring, but for those that werent able to make it, they could still enjoy it live.


  Could turn into some sort of reality show and then we would have to go on the talk show circuit,maybe end up on Oprah:jawdrop:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Mar 16, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Could turn into some sort of reality show and then we would have to go on the talk show circuit,maybe end up on Oprah:jawdrop:



I think any AS bunch being on a talk show would most likely be on Jerry Springer!

BTW the saw print was my 271 Olympik


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 16, 2010)

*Delivery was Made!*

I took the dumptruck to work today. Then after work I continued on up to Denny's. 
He was real thankful and grateful for the help that we all have been doing for Interfaith Caregivers. 
Sounds like he would be interested in helping cut on the 17th of April also if that is what works out.


----------



## wendell (Mar 16, 2010)

What are you doing over here posting something interesting. I thought everybody was over on the joat/thall thread losing their mind.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 16, 2010)

wendell said:


> What are you doing over here posting something interesting. I thought everybody was over on the joat/thall thread losing their mind.



The good thing about that thread is that I was interested in that saw. Looks like it might be for sale again


----------



## wi50 (Mar 16, 2010)

thor,
on the msp craigslist there is a 066 in Hastings for $450,

I sold the fella the saw, it's a pretty decent old 066 flat top, nice case, tank etc. It's got a new aftermarket P&C from Baileys (on when I got it, not running). I pulled a few things apart on it and gave it a clean bill of health The fella bought the 36" bar from me and all the spare parts with it, not long agoe (January 2010). With the wrap handle, original handle, 36" bar, new chain and a pretty decent used chain, it's a pretty decent deal for $450, even if it has the aftermarket P&C. He must have painted the case and recoil and diddled with it a bit. 

I bought the saw from someone who had just put the new piston and cylinder on it, and had problems getting it running, it wouldn't rev up. Choke was stuck and the fella had no clue. It was a 1 minute fix and a little clean up. I pulled the muffler off just to check things out and it was just perfect. I'm not the biggest fan of the aftermarket P&C but it's not that tough to round up a nice OEM one.


----------



## wi50 (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't wait to zip tie the throttle open on a running Poulan Wild Thing and then blast it with the 50, a good API (armor piercing incinderary) round should give a good flash and lite the gas tank when vaporized:chainsawguy:


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> thor,
> on the msp craigslist there is a 066 in Hastings for $450,
> 
> I sold the fella the saw, it's a pretty decent old 066 flat top, nice case, tank etc. It's got a new aftermarket P&C from Baileys (on when I got it, not running). I pulled a few things apart on it and gave it a clean bill of health The fella bought the 36" bar from me and all the spare parts with it, not long agoe (January 2010). With the wrap handle, original handle, 36" bar, new chain and a pretty decent used chain, it's a pretty decent deal for $450, even if it has the aftermarket P&C. He must have painted the case and recoil and diddled with it a bit.
> ...



Ill check it out. Brad and I are already talking on the one he did. See if I can get a free porting.


----------



## Thorcw (Mar 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I can't wait to zip tie the throttle open on a running Poulan Wild Thing and then blast it with the 50, a good API (armor piercing incinderary) round should give a good flash and lite the gas tank when vaporized:chainsawguy:



hmm could this be something for a high speed camera?


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 17, 2010)

wi50 said:


> I can't wait to zip tie the throttle open on a running Poulan Wild Thing and then blast it with the 50, a good API (armor piercing incinderary) round should give a good flash and lite the gas tank when vaporized:chainsawguy:



:jawdrop:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 17, 2010)

Yes, a high speed camera is needed. The poulan might not offer enough resistance for a flash and bang. The zip tie, however, will insure its destruction.


----------



## woodyman (Apr 5, 2010)

I really liked the name tags that grampatractor had for us.I don't know if anyone mentioned the name tags and I don't think I have seen a pic of them so here.And I would like to thank the guy that helped me swap chains on my 371.


----------

